# Gravity Pilots e.V.  ....DH/FR/ED/DJ/4x....  (Part 4)



## raschaa (30. Dezember 2012)

Sodele, neues Jahr, neuer Thread 

Alter Thread ist im Archiv


----------



## Nduro (30. Dezember 2012)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (31. Dezember 2012)

*Dann Wünsche ich allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, wenig Defekte und nicht all zu Schlimme Verletzungen



*​


----------



## WiKiFRee (31. Dezember 2012)

Schließe ich mich an und wünsche Gesundheit und Zufriedenheit!!

So, geh jetzt Bier trinken


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. Januar 2013)

AboPost


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. Januar 2013)

Auch von mir an alle ein gutes neues und schnelles Jahr 2013!!!!


----------



## Otterauge (3. Januar 2013)

Das Wetter ist doch mehr als eine Provokation.. könnte echt kotzen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. Januar 2013)

Wetter kacke? Escape to Catania:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Jerome-Clementz-Chosen-by-Enduro.html

Oder Du berauschst Dich daran, wie gut das vergangene Jahr war: https://vimeo.com/56265291


----------



## CYBO (8. Januar 2013)

Wilkommen Part 4! 

Schon
>16.000 Antworten
> 500.000 Hits

Krass


----------



## 8 Inch (11. Januar 2013)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/157762/

ohne Worte


----------



## -Waschtl- (11. Januar 2013)

Schönes Video! 
Denoch muss ich sagen: Unser Birk hätte die strecke mit seinem Ion viel eher "gerockt" mit seinem Style und Speed! Ihm würde ich solch ein Video wirklich gönnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8 Inch (11. Januar 2013)

Insider Ding, es geht nur um das Rad!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Januar 2013)

Kann schon was.
Aber das mit birk stimmt


----------



## 8 Inch (12. Januar 2013)

Auf alle Fälle müßte man mal vorschlagen.Da war noch mehr drin,
am Rad hat es nicht gelegen! ( Das Schweizer Taschenmesser der Mountain Bikes ).
Überall zu Hause und nirgends . . . Da fällt mir jetzt nix ein!


----------



## 8 Inch (13. Januar 2013)

RA passt das bei mir?
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/wo...egree-ec34---traditional-1-18-fitment-6-p.asp


----------



## raschaa (14. Januar 2013)

wenn du ein klassisches 1 1/8 steurrohr hast und gabel mit ebensolchem schaft, JA


----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand Bock am kommenden Wochenende mit an den Arlberg zu fahren? Die Woche über schneits und Sa/So soll es Sonne geben. Shred some pow!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (14. Januar 2013)

Bock hätte ich schon, aber auf die reihe bekomme ich das glaube ich net.


----------



## jaws90 (15. Januar 2013)

Wo willst du übernachten?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. Januar 2013)

jaws90 schrieb:


> Wo willst du übernachten?


Das befindet sich grad in der Planung. Entweder Wohnung in Dalaas (näher am Arlberg dran ist alles ausgebucht oder zu teuer) oder aber in die Hütte eines Freundes. Mal schauen... geht ja nur um 1-2 Nächte.


----------



## 8 Inch (15. Januar 2013)

Es schneit, ich mag das weiße Zeug nicht!


----------



## jaws90 (15. Januar 2013)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Das befindet sich grad in der Planung. Entweder Wohnung in Dalaas (näher am Arlberg dran ist alles ausgebucht oder zu teuer) oder aber in die Hütte eines Freundes. Mal schauen... geht ja nur um 1-2 Nächte.



Dann schreib mir nochmal, wenn du bescheid weißt....


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. Januar 2013)

jaws90 schrieb:


> Dann schreib mir nochmal, wenn du bescheid weißt....


hab dir grad mal den aktuellen stand auf die mailbox gequatscht. call me.


----------



## jaws90 (17. Januar 2013)

Danke nochmal, aber wie gesagt leider bin ich jetzt verplant... ein wenig pow pow wäre schön gewesen, aber ein anderes Mal gehts bestimmt.. viel spaß  im kühlen Weißen...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. Januar 2013)

yep, kein ding. ich werde auch in zukunft fragen.  morgen nachmittag gehts los. 1 tag arlberg, 1 tag warth. gonna be nice! ich bin sicher noch ein paar WEs weg... im februar wollte ich in davos ein paar radikale touren gehen (kenn da ein paar locals) und im märz fahre ich wahrsch für 1 woche nach grimentz zum freeriden.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Februar 2013)

reichlich wenig los hier im moment. geht alles übers interne...   a movie for your monday: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/296972/#top


----------



## Nduro (4. Februar 2013)

schönes Video.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WiKiFRee (4. Februar 2013)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/296940/

Der Knaller


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Februar 2013)

http://www.gravitypilots.de/Gravity_Pilots_nehmen_am_Treffen_mit_Sabine_Spitz_teil 

Yeah


----------



## Otterauge (4. Februar 2013)

Hammer Videos!


----------



## raschaa (4. Februar 2013)

"olle" Jackson geht ja ab wie zäppcher


----------



## Otterauge (9. Februar 2013)

Was für dies shit Wetter hier.

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Lahnvalley-Crew-WHISTLER-video-2013.html


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte am WE leider keine Zeit für einen Trip in die Alpen. Bei dem Traumschnee wäre das sicher echt gut geworden. Ich habe mich dann gestern spontan entschieden, die Sache anders aufzuziehen und das Beste aus dem zu machen, was es hier grad gab. Ich hatte eh noch eine Rechnung mit Winterberg offen:


QED.


----------



## Otterauge (11. Februar 2013)

Klasse!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. Februar 2013)

Ist die Lobby gesund, freut sich der Sepp:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10287883&postcount=3103

 Ist doch schön zu lesen, wenn man mal positives Feedback erntet.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Februar 2013)

Da freut der sich doppelt  Lob von höchsten Stellen ist nie verkehrt. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Februar 2013)

@ max
Cool! Vorallem das Gap.


----------



## CYBO (13. Februar 2013)

Nice Max!!! Schönes Ding


----------



## WiKiFRee (18. Februar 2013)

He Max und das in deinem Alter  Schön das RoadGap abgefackelt! 

Hoffe die Knie sind noch dran


----------



## deimudder (19. Februar 2013)

Und dann nur noch Enduro ...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. Februar 2013)

Man muss dazu aber sagen, dass das Roadgap auf Ski echt einfach und weniger gefährlich, als mit dem Rad ist.


----------



## deimudder (19. Februar 2013)

steht trotzdem noch auf meiner to do Liste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (19. Februar 2013)

Seeehr geil, Worldchampionships 1997 in Chateaux d'oex
u.a. mit Peat, Beneke, Gracia, Voiulloz....
ey, wie schnell die vor 15jahren auf den drecksrädern waren


----------



## WiKiFRee (19. Februar 2013)

Geil!!! Der Jürgen


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. Februar 2013)

TNF Wall of fame competition - freue mich über eure Likes auf der Seite. DANKE

http://fwt.thenorthfacejournal.com/...40881519266612":"og.likes"}&action_ref_map=[]


----------



## raschaa (19. Februar 2013)

ooops, sorry no FB...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. Februar 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> ooops, sorry no FB...


man kann auch twitter, pinterest oder google+ accounts nutzen  aber irgendwas in dieser art braucht man schon.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. Februar 2013)

Was für Dinger??


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Februar 2013)

Wer es nicht gesehen haben sollte. Guter Film. 

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/All-or-Nothing-Full-Length-Premiere-2013.html


----------



## beniblanco (22. Februar 2013)

Auch ein nettes Video


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. März 2013)

Was für ein krankes Geballer!!

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/featu...6vbjI.facebook

Brian Lopes fährt Allmountain wie andere Downhill.

Wir waren übrigens gestern mit 4 Mann in Heidelberg und haben geshuttelt. War RICHTIG geil! Die Strecke kann einiges. Schön steil, gut gebaut und flowig. Könnte gerne noch länger sein. Morgens bei Eis und Schnee eine echte Herausforderung. Im Verlaufe des Tages dann sehr viel braune Soße die überall hinspritzte. Wir sahen aus wie die Säue.

Edit: Selbe Strecke, mehr Schnee: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27025


----------



## raschaa (7. März 2013)

Fett!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (7. März 2013)

Großes Kino!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. März 2013)

Speed and big hits. Ganz großartig!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. März 2013)

Unserem Vizepräsi hier mal alles gute zum Geburtstag!!!!!


----------



## Schneckenreiter (7. März 2013)

Gratuliert man in dem Alter noch? Egal - Alles Gute 

... und Ra - ein schöner Film! Vor allem schön grün. Kennt man gar nicht mehr.


----------



## enter (8. März 2013)

Geiles Vid!
Alles gute nachträglich Roland!

Das hier ist auch interessant:
http://dirt.mpora.com/news/x-fusion-dh-fork-first-sneak-peak.html


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. März 2013)

Gudeeee und Glüüückwunsch!


----------



## enter (8. März 2013)

ach echt?!


----------



## jaws90 (11. März 2013)

TOBI IST PHOTO DES TAGES AUF IBC!!!!
colles pic olli!


----------



## WiKiFRee (11. März 2013)

Fettes Video!!
...Danke Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. März 2013)

Cooles pic!!


----------



## raschaa (15. März 2013)

Eeeeeendlich   








3464g mit Reset Flatstack A4 und Hollowlite (ca.180g zusammen)

Netto 3284g


----------



## Nduro (15. März 2013)

Wow


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. März 2013)

Schick. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Otterauge (15. März 2013)

Da ist das WE aber gerettet


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. März 2013)

Sehr schiggg! Und so RAW ;-)

Da dürfte M so ca 180 g weniger haben oder?

Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (15. März 2013)

Grauenvoller Rahmen!

;-)


----------



## raschaa (15. März 2013)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Sehr schiggg! Und so RAW ;-)
> 
> Da dürfte M so ca 180 g weniger haben oder?
> 
> Viel Spaß



komischerweise wiegt das M von AK77 3270...

bin fast fertig mit aufbau, mal an die waage gehängt mit den noch fehlenden teilen ans pedal gehängt.... 13,1 mit Vector Air


----------



## Schneckenreiter (16. März 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs! Es ist ... wunderschön 

Ach so, gibt's eigentlich noch jemand im Verein, der sein ION 16 noch nicht bekommen hat?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. März 2013)

Ra, Glückwunsch zum neuen Hobel.

Bin jetzt erstmal raus hier, wir hören uns im April wieder, wenn alles gut geht.

Heli ist gebucht, Powder ist da, AND I AM OUT! 

Love you all and good night!


----------



## schnubbi81 (16. März 2013)

Schneckenreiter schrieb:


> Ach so, gibt's eigentlich noch jemand im Verein, der sein ION 16 noch nicht bekommen hat?


----------



## raschaa (16. März 2013)

ruhig, brauner, ruhig....

am montag darf miri "es" schon mal liebkosen


----------



## raschaa (16. März 2013)

Ok, nicht 100% fertig und nicht besonders toll abgelichtet, aber hier isses







 

 



aso, wie hier ohne umwerfer 12,90kg


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. März 2013)

Echt geniale kiste! Sau geil!


----------



## WiKiFRee (17. März 2013)

Geil Ragnar!!! Glückwunsch, sehr schön


----------



## tmac111 (18. März 2013)

Nettes Video --> HIER

So schnell kann es gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikemaus78 (19. März 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> ruhig, brauner, ruhig....
> 
> am montag darf miri "es" schon mal liebkosen



Hat sie gemacht


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. März 2013)

Sehr geil geworden Ragnar! Bleibt ja Deiner letzten Stilrichtung sehr treu...  Das schreit nach einer Fotosession im April!

https://vimeo.com/62288854 --> Grüße vom Arlberg!


----------



## FR-Oli (21. März 2013)

Geiles Video .... also noch viel Spaß im Schnee


----------



## raschaa (21. März 2013)

Irish Yoga FTW


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. März 2013)

Sodele, morgen früh geht's schon wieder in die Berge, ab ins Wallis nach Grimentz. Freeriden auf Ski und auf dem Bike - wie geht das wohl? Nun ja, die Berge am Rhonetal haben auf den Südhängen unten kaum noch Schnee  und ich hab grad einen ganz heissen Tipp bekommen: Luftseilbahn Jeizinen! Trails im Frühjahr. Na da wird das Auto doch direkt mit Ski UND Bike bepackt. Hoffentlich klappt das auch!

Falls einer Lust hat vorbei zu schauen: Ich bin von morgen bis Ostermontag da unten. Wann genau ich Jeizinen ausprobiere hängt vom Wetter ab.

http://maps.google.ch/maps?q=Luftse...uftseilbahn+Gampel-Jeizinen&radius=15000&z=16
http://www.weibil.ch/feriae/lgj/


----------



## Holzfehler (23. März 2013)

Schick aber bitte einmal typ2 Schaltwerk montieren ,um die Geräuschkulisse zu verbessern


----------



## -Waschtl- (26. März 2013)

Anmeldung winterberg ist offen! 
nur leider wieder Server überlastet...


----------



## -Waschtl- (26. März 2013)

warteliste...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. April 2013)

*Gestern war ich noch einen Tag biken im Wallis, Rhonetal, Gampel /Jeizinen. Saunette Lette, anspruchsvolle Strecke mit fantastischem Ausblick:*


















*Das ist nicht weit vom famosen "Brazilian Trail" und macht echt Laune. Winzige Gondel da hoch und verschiedene, flowige und bisweilen schwierige Trails. Hat mächtig Spaß gemacht! Unten im Tal waren es satte 19°C!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (6. April 2013)

Fett

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Alchemy-World-Online-Premiere-video-2013.html


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. April 2013)

Echt hart, was mittlerweile in Boppard so rumsteht...

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27553/hd

Früher, also bevor Amir da alles umgebaut hat, bin ich das tatsächlich noch alles gesprungen. Daran wage ich jetzt nicht mehr zu denken. Man wird alt...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. April 2013)

*FÜR TOBI:*

http://www.metalhammer.co.uk/news/c...very-single-james-hetfield-yeah-on-one-track/

YEAH!


----------



## deimudder (8. April 2013)

Yeah


----------



## raschaa (9. April 2013)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Echt hart, was mittlerweile in Boppard so rumsteht...
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27553/hd
> 
> Früher, also bevor Amir da alles umgebaut hat, bin ich das tatsächlich noch alles gesprungen. Daran wage ich jetzt nicht mehr zu denken. Man wird alt...



Yo, krass das... aber wir werden nicht alt, wir werden nur reifer und der Flow ist unser


----------



## CYBO (9. April 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> Ok, nicht 100% fertig und nicht besonders toll abgelichtet, aber hier isses
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was wiegen die laufräder? Welche Naben und Speichen? 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (9. April 2013)

tcha, hättest du die kommentare zu dem ersten kleinen bild gelesen wärst du über diesen link gestolpert:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1304942

und ich habe naben benutzt, narben erschienen mir nicht ausreichend stabil für diesen anwendungsfall


----------



## deimudder (9. April 2013)

"alter" Spitzbube


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. April 2013)

HIER! Ich hätte auch noch ein paar Narben günstig abzugeben! Wer will noch mal, wer  hat noch nicht? EXTRA HÄSSLICH UND GAANZ MÄNNLICH!


----------



## Otterauge (9. April 2013)

Ich habe hier was, relativ frisch und bis DI. noch mit blauer Seidenstrickmuster


----------



## raschaa (9. April 2013)

gibts das als meterware?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. April 2013)

Alter Pirat!!

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Sagi (9. April 2013)

gibt jetzt Konkurrenz zu Dirtville: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=627606


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. April 2013)

na das kann man wohl nicht wirklich als konkurrenz sehen. mies geshaped... 

gute besserung an den ellbogen da oben!


----------



## FR-Oli (10. April 2013)

Sieht doch schon wieder ganz gut aus Dein Arm 
Wünsche Dir noch ne schnelle und gute Genesung


----------



## Otterauge (11. April 2013)

Geile Gelände:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Shaperideshoot-al-pesto-video-2013.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (11. April 2013)




----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. April 2013)

Die ligurische Küste ist doch immer wieder schön


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. April 2013)

Hier Jungs, nicht auf vereisten Northshores fahren!

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/299074


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. April 2013)

ahahahaha, dick & doof aufm hometrail:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/292904


----------



## Otterauge (12. April 2013)

Geil!


----------



## Nduro (12. April 2013)

:d


----------



## deimudder (22. April 2013)

CG trinkt lieber Maurerpils statt RedBull oder Monstershice


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. April 2013)

ahahahaha wie geil!


----------



## enter (22. April 2013)

hehe subber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (22. April 2013)

super geil


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. April 2013)

https://vimeo.com/64657859
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU0PYcCsL6o"]The Dream Of Life  -  Alan Watts - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## raschaa (26. April 2013)

Aaaaalder, hast du kürzlich tryptamine gefressen?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. April 2013)

hahahaha. nein. just stoked on life.  hab vielleicht ein bissl viel adrenalin und überlebensfreude abbekommen bei den lawinenabgängen im letzten skitrip...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. April 2013)

hmmm, was geht den bei dem Dreckswetter morgen?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. April 2013)

Bike schrauben und fit machen für Utah.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. April 2013)

Das steht bisher auch auf meinem Programm.
Utah ehr nicht.


----------



## raschaa (26. April 2013)

LOL... screwing for utah


----------



## Nduro (28. April 2013)

http://m.pinkbike.com/news/Exclusive-World-Online-Premiere-Shifted-video-2013.html
Wenns mal wieder regnet.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. April 2013)

Was geht Mittwoch?


----------



## Otterauge (28. April 2013)

Früher fahren!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. April 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> LOL... screwing for utah


 Danke nochmal für gestern! Läuft wie eine 1! Hast Du die Fotos bekommen?


----------



## raschaa (29. April 2013)

JO, besten dank!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. Mai 2013)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt wollte ich am Donnerstag mal zum flowtrail! Noch wer böck?0


----------



## Rankin' (6. Mai 2013)

Morgens hätte ich auch Zeit und Lust, mittags gehts zum grillen.


----------



## Schneckenreiter (7. Mai 2013)

Achtung Achtung: Der Träger des Pämmpäpämmpämm Virus erster Klasse, 
der Mann, der im Overdrive bis zum Mond fahren könnte und dem alle
weiblichen Fahrräder zu Füssen liegen hat heute Geburtstag:
The incredible Lars D. aus Ö - Applaus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. Mai 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!


----------



## FieseLiese (7. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte auch überlegt, mich am Donnerstag nem Mädel aus Wiesbaden anzuschließen und nach Stromberg zu fahren. Allerdings eher spontan dann... Je nach eigenem Zustand und Wetter.
Aber am End sieht man sich


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. Mai 2013)

Ich mache das auf jeden fall auch wetter abhängig. Bei Nässe homespot


----------



## Rankin' (8. Mai 2013)

Ich warte auch mal das Wetter ab, aber heute und morgen soll es eher nicht regnen in Stromberg.

Denke ich werde so ab 9:30 bis 12:00 Uhr da sein.


----------



## FR-Oli (8. Mai 2013)

Lars, alles Gute nachträglich


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Mai 2013)

Wir treffen uns morgen um 10:00 Uhr. 
Vorher schauen wir uns das Wetter an und entscheiden dann, wo es hin geht.
Burk und Lars sind dabei, plus Robert von der IG Taunus.


----------



## Sagi (8. Mai 2013)

Lars, auch noch nachträglich alles Jute !


----------



## Otterauge (9. Mai 2013)

Alles jute nachträglich digga


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Mai 2013)

Wir sind heute so gegen 10:43 am flowtrail.
Nojokes, unterer parkplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8 Inch (9. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche Anrufe usw.
War ein schöner Tag heute in Stromberg. Supi


----------



## Rankin' (9. Mai 2013)

Achso, du bist das...Sorry Lars, alles Gute nachträglich.
Schade das ich so früh weg musste.
Schien ja noch krass voll geworden zu sein, als ich heim bin. War ja wirklich der komplette P3 Parkplatz zugeparkt.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. Mai 2013)

Ja, war ordentlich was los. Und viele davon waren Piloten 

Hat echt Laune gemacht. Echt geil!!


----------



## Otterauge (10. Mai 2013)

Echt Hammer...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/65855392"]Chris Akrigg - five on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Juzo (10. Mai 2013)

Übertrieben!


----------



## Waldtaenzer (12. Mai 2013)

wow schönes video am besten ist aber der eingeklemmte pappedeckel, ham wir auch früher als kiddies gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (15. Mai 2013)

das passiert wenn Lycraner zu viele Danny Mac videos gucke...


----------



## Nduro (15. Mai 2013)

Mit nem Rennrad konnte ich das auch 

Absolut sehenswert


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Mai 2013)

Was geht Sonntag und Montag?
Außer Elsass und Winterberg.


----------



## Otterauge (16. Mai 2013)

Wenn man wüste was das Wetter macht... ist ja echt zum kotzen gerade wieder...


----------



## p.2-max (17. Mai 2013)

Mike komm doch mit ins elsass. Ich fahre Sonntag morgen runter und abends wieder heim.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Mai 2013)

Hab ehrlich gesagt keine Lust früh aufzustehen. 
Bin morgen auch voll verplant.


----------



## Otterauge (18. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre jetzt mal los in unsere gefilde


----------



## FR-Oli (18. Mai 2013)

bei mir würde am Montag was gehen...


----------



## jaws90 (18. Mai 2013)

Servus, ich habe mal eine Frage brzüglich Helme, da in den öffentlichen Forenteilen niemand auf die Frage antwortet; daher hier auch die Kurzfassung:
zur Wahl steht ein troy lee d2 '13 oder ein 661 evo carbon '12 beide kosten etwa gleichviel;
welchen soll ich nehmen, wenn beide gleichgut passen?


----------



## deimudder (19. Mai 2013)

Der, der dir besser gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (19. Mai 2013)

Ich Habe jetzt ein Palmer D3 und der sitzt um längen besser wie mein D2. Beim D2 werden auch die Luftöffnungen oben der Brille durch das Schaumgummi verdeckt so das die Brille schneller beschlägt..


----------



## jaws90 (19. Mai 2013)

Der d3 steht für mich jedoch außer frage, da ich keine 500 Euro investieren will... Beide gefallen mir gleich gut... Mir geht's nun darum, wie beide sicherheitstechnisch sind... In der freeride war vor kurzem ein Test wo der 661 und der d3 getestet wurden und der d3 sehr gut war und der 661 ordentlich, nun weiß ich nicht, inwiefern der D2 dem großen Bruder hinterhersteht...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Mai 2013)

In dieser Klasse von Helmen kauft man glaube nix verkehrtes.
Nehm den der dir gut gefällt und ordentlich passt. 

Übrigens kann man den D3 auch günstiger als 500 bekommen.
Zumindest wenn du nicht gezwungen bist heute oder morgen zu kaufen.
Gibt immer mal Angebote um 350. aber hält auch nicht jedes Design.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Mai 2013)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/index....earch_productlist&fcIsSearch=1&searchparam=D3

Bmo hat dieses we 15% auf Helme


----------



## Otterauge (19. Mai 2013)

Du die Lüftung ist beim D3 einfach besser, bevor ich mir nochmal ein D2 von Troy Lee holen würden dann lieber ein anderen Hersteller. 

Einfach mal bei Hibike einige durchprobieren, ich habe mein auch an einem 15~20% WE geholt, BMO und Hibike machen das oft parallel


----------



## Nduro (19. Mai 2013)

Aktuell bei Bmo 15%' laut News letter


----------



## jaws90 (19. Mai 2013)

Danke fÃ¼r die Tipps! 
also wenn du belÃ¼ftung bei dem D2 so bescheiden sein soll, dann werde ich mir den 661 evo Carbon aus 2012 holen... kostet in england 198â¬ bei kostenlosem versand.
anprobiert hatte ich den normalen 661 evo beim Hibike (wie auch den d2), wobei die sich nicht wirklich verÃ¤ndern dÃ¼rften und ich den 2010er carbon fahre.. 
optisch nicht der hit aber gut und leicht und gÃ¼nstig...
Aber ganz nebenbei: die T.H.E helme sind sehr seltsam; ich fand die von design und preis sehr interessant, allerdings hing ich mit dem Kiefer im XL (grÃ¶Ãter) Helm fest im Kieferschutz, sodass ich den mund nicht wirklich bewegen konnte; was nicht sinn der sache sein sollte..


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Mai 2013)

Das zu den the kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.
Hatte auch einen und war sehr zufrieden. 
Siehe bikemarkt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Mai 2013)

Der Dennis fällt halt immer auf.
 Maulwurf Alarm

http://dirt.mpora.de/news/dirtmasters-2013-trainingstag-beim-ixs-german-downhill-cup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (20. Mai 2013)

HaHa.. zu Geil!


----------



## Otterauge (23. Mai 2013)

Yippi... heute regnet es schon beim aufstehen.. schlimmer kann es nicht mehr werden


----------



## FR-Oli (23. Mai 2013)

Jipp... das nervt nur noch


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Mai 2013)

*Ei Gude! Wollte nur vermelden, dass ich wieder im Lande bin und noch lebe, wenn auch etwas zerkratzt und dehydriert. Aber dafür fit wie noch nie. Was für eine krasse Woche in Utah und Colorado... wer bereit ist sich den Strapazen und Kosten auszuliefern, der erhält ein atemberaubendes Adrenalin- u. Serotonin-Dauerhoch. 





In Kürze mehr!*


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Mai 2013)

Sehr geil. Willkommen im Winter.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Mai 2013)

Das ist Krank!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/05/23/weltrekord-263-kmh-auf-dem-fahrrad/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. Mai 2013)

Geiles Bild Max!!


----------



## Otterauge (24. Mai 2013)

Wow das Bild hat was... und kein Regen


----------



## Sleyvas (24. Mai 2013)

Hi zusammen,

in meinem Urlaub war ich mit der Fiesen Liese ein wenig am Feldberg radeln und sie hat munter von eurem Verein berichtet. Jedenfalls genug, um mich anzufixen und neugierig zu machen. 


Kurz zu mir: Ich bin effektiv seit Ende März auf nem MTB unterwegs (allerdings mit leichter mentaler Vorbelastung, weil es mich 2012 zwei mal recht blutig hingeschmissen hat). 2012 bin ich ohne MTB schon viel gefahren, allerdings hauptsächlich Waldautobahn & Co. zwecks Konditionsaufbau (als normale WE-Tour geht inzwischen 40-50km/~1300Hm recht gut). Demnach ist es mit Fahrtechnik noch nicht allzu weit her und ich treibe mir derzeit aktiv die Hemmungen der Stürze aus. 


Im März 2013 habe ich mir endlich mein lang ersehntes 301 MK10 @140mm gegönnt (eher AM-Aufbau) und nutze jede Gelegenheit, es möglichst artgerecht auszuführen. Die fiese Anfixerin hat mich nun bestärkt, doch mal eine Runde mit euch zu drehen. Nun allerdings meine Frage: macht das denn überhaupt mit meinem Bike und dem bedingt vorhandenen Können? Die meisten von euch scheinen ja vorwiegend mit Enduros und gröberem Gerät unterwegs zu sein.


Was denkt ihr? Einfach mal vorbeischauen und mitfahren oder würde ich vermutlich nur doof hinterherschieben? Die Anschaffung eines Zweitbikes bzw. "aufblasen" des Liteville (bis auf nen LRS) ist zumindest aktuell nicht geplant. Brauche erstmal eine möglichst eierlegende Wollmilchsau für traillastige Touren 


Ganz liebe Grüße
Steffi


----------



## raschaa (24. Mai 2013)

Hi Steffi,

bin zwar nicht bei der enduro runde mit von der partie aber denke mir die jungs nehmen auch auf langsamere rücksicht. deine "leistungsdaten" implizieren jedenfalls, dass du bergauf nicht in schwierigkeiten gerätst...

ansonsten kann ich dir den flowtrail in stromberg ans herz legen (wenn's endlich mal wieder warm und trocken wird...). ist super flowig, schön gebaut und top um sich fahrtechnisch allmählich zu steigern. an einem schönen wochenende triffst du auch immer "piloten" und kannst dich im internen auch verabreden zwecks ein wenig fahrtraining...

dein bike sollte gut reichen für das was anliegt...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. Mai 2013)

Ja Steffi, das ist kein Probelm! Einfach mal mitfahren, wenn sich hier verabredet wird!! Demnächst machen wir auch wieder was im Rheingau, 
in Wiesbaden gibt's jede Woche ne tour. Das klappt auch mit dem Rad!

In Kürze gibt's ein Gravity Pilots Trainingstag für Mädels


----------



## Sleyvas (24. Mai 2013)

Huhu, 

schonmal danke für die flotten Antworten! Dann schaue ich, dass ich an einem der "Mittwoche" früher aus dem Büro komme und das Bike im Auto mitnehme, sonst haut das abends nicht hin (17 Uhr Feierabend + Bahnfahrt nach Hause...). Aber wochenends klappt quasi immer 

Auf den Flowtrail bin ich schon heiß gemacht worden. Bisher bot sich allerdings noch keine Gelegenheit, sowohl zeitlich als wettertechnisch mad. Vielleicht mal im Urlaub im Juli, bis dahin sollte ich auch wieder etwas mutiger und sicherer auf dem Bike sein!

Trainingstag für Mädels klingt ÄUßERST verlockend


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Mai 2013)

Wen es interessiert - ich habe ein paar der Routen in Moab auf GPS aufgezeichnet und bei GPSies.de hinterlegt:

TheWholeEnchilada: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=etxcycsppqsfojka
Mag 7: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=etxcycsppqsfojka
Amasa Back und Captn Ahab: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ognvuiovqonbylsj
Slickrock: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ognvuiovqonbylsj
Pipeline Dream: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=yunwnmoprmvgbxcr

Relevant ist Gesamtlänge und Gesamtanstieg/-abstieg. Das bitte auch nochmal vor dem Hintergrund der Bedingungen bewerten: Große Höhe (Talsohle auf ca. 1300-1400m) Extrem trockene Wüste, sehr ruppiges Terrain, 34*C. Da kostet jeder Höhenmeter doppelt so viel Anstrengung. 

Der längste und geilste Trail war der "The Whole Enchilada": Fing auf fast 2900m an und das war noch weit vom Gipfel entfernt. Da oben waren Minustemperaturen und Neuschnee, sowie Bären. Von da aus ein paar endlose Flowtrails mit Sprüngen  und zahllosen geilen Anliegern runter, dann ein paar Schlangen platt fahren und immer einen Grad entlang. Einen halben Tag später dann Ankunft unten am Colorado River, bei sengender Hitze und solcher Trockenheit, dass man gar nicht merkte, dass man schwitzte. Ich hatte eine Salzkruste im Gesicht...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Mai 2013)

Hi Steffi, 
Komm einfach mal an einem Mittwoch mit. Mit deinem Bike geht alles. 

Gruss


----------



## FR-Oli (26. Mai 2013)

Herzlich Willkommen Steffi


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. Mai 2013)

Wir haben den Frühling nach Park City gebracht:





2 Tage vorher lag da noch Schnee. Die Anlieger waren knackfrisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (27. Mai 2013)

DENNIS!! Bei ca. 12 Sekunden, direkt im Intro: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28723


----------



## raschaa (27. Mai 2013)

mit dem maulwurf kostüm ist der garantiert in jedem video^^


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. Mai 2013)

soooooo biiiiiiiiig: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Sequence-Saturday-65-2013.html


----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. Mai 2013)

Krass... Verbier macht am 1.6. evtl. nochmal die Lifte auf, weil soviel Schnee liegt! 
http://www.facebook.com/verbiersportplus


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Mai 2013)

Ist Sonntag wer in Beerfelden oder hat Lust? Evtl. mit Enduro.
Das es Nass wird sollte klar sein


----------



## Tom1978 (1. Juni 2013)

Bevor du nach beerfelden fährst solltest du mal auf facebook schauen, heute wegen regen geschlossen und morgen wollten sie kurzfristig entscheiden ob sie aufmachen....


----------



## Otterauge (1. Juni 2013)

Ok gut zu wissen!


----------



## deimudder (4. Juni 2013)

Bitten liken! Smiley steht zur Wahl zum FdT 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1392896?in=potdPool


----------



## p.2-max (4. Juni 2013)

@Mike: sonntag beerfelden klingt gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Juni 2013)

Max, das war letztes We. Diesen Samstag ist todtnau.


----------



## p.2-max (4. Juni 2013)

Ups da habe ich mich mal schön vertan.... leider kann ich nur sonntag.


----------



## Phantom25 (5. Juni 2013)

@Max diesen  Sonntag haben wir einen Termin !!!!!!!!


----------



## Larsen_TT (5. Juni 2013)

Angebot Media Markt:
6 DVD vollgepackt mit Zumba inkl. Bonus Material
quasi 96 Stunden Zumba am Stück Tag und Nacht ich werd verrückt.
Wer käuft so was?? XXXX? Ich will nicht wissen wie viele jetzt in Spandex gezwängt vor dem TV stehen. Keine Bilder
Ich fahre jetzt erst mal auf die Zange das ich nicht in Versuchung komme.

Falls einer meckert: Da kaufen ein regelmäßiges Verb ist, kann in der 2. und 3. Person Singular des Indikativ Präsens kein Umlaut eintreten. Es muss also heißen: du kaufst, er kauft. Die Formen mit Umlaut du käufst, er käuft sind landschaftlich (Rheingau)


----------



## Rankin' (5. Juni 2013)

Sind Sonntag irgendwelche Piloten in Beerfelden?

Btw bin ich Freitag nachmittag mal 2 Stündchen aufm Flowtrail in Stromberg unterwegs.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. Juni 2013)

Larsen_TT schrieb:


> Angebot Media Markt:
> 6 DVD vollgepackt mit Zumba inkl. Bonus Material
> quasi 96 Stunden Zumba am Stück Tag und Nacht ich werd verrückt.
> Wer käuft so was?? XXXX? Ich will nicht wissen wie viele jetzt in Spandex gezwängt vor dem TV stehen. Keine Bilder
> ...


LArs hast Du nen neuen Account? Sowas kann nur vom Derstroff komme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larsen_TT (6. Juni 2013)

Ja, heute kam die Retourkutsche wegen der Zumbajaner, Platten schön die Zang runter geschobe :kotz:aber jetzt erst mal  dann .


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Juni 2013)

Gießen wird wohl schon eröffnet.
Ende 2011 haben die sich wohl das erste mal unterhalten.
http://www.giessener-zeitung.de/lin...essener-mountainbike-strecke-am-schiffenberg/


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. Juni 2013)

Cool!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Juni 2013)

Jaaaaaaa - die 2013er Trikots sind da. So geil!


----------



## Otterauge (8. Juni 2013)

Es geht wieder los..

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/This-Is-Peaty-Fort-William-2013-Helmet-Cam-Run.html


----------



## Otterauge (9. Juni 2013)

Hammer!

http://bigair.tv/video/gee-atherton-gets-hunted-by-a-peregrine-falcon


----------



## Larsen_TT (9. Juni 2013)

Ich denke ich fahr heute Mittag mal nach DV, ich pack mal mein Dirt Bike aus.
Schee wars und jetzt in 24min World Cup
http://live.redbull.tv/events/218/uci-mtb-world-cup-2013-fort-william-downhill/

Sepp mit der Bahn ich hatte vor hin so gerechnet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Std. deswegen hat das gedauert.

Ich habe es gewusst, Hill a massive run das der heute was reißt


----------



## FieseLiese (11. Juni 2013)

Hat hier jemand zufällig Erfahrung mit der 2011 Marzoochi 55 Micro TST Air-Gabel??


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Juni 2013)

Mit dieser Gabel nicht. Denke aber das sie dir taugen wird. Mz ist Super im ansprechen und einstellen kann man an der auch gut was.
Wichtig! Keine Taperd für dein Bike. Aber das weißt du ja.


----------



## raschaa (12. Juni 2013)

würde ich persönlich von abraten... kenne ich von einem kumpel. ist an und für sich eine korrekte gabel, geht aber schnell durch den hub und bietet wenig "midstroke" unterstützung. dadurch fährt die viel tiefer im federwg als nötig und wird dabei kurz, dass sorgt schnell für "überschlagsgefühl" wenns steiler bergab geht und wird auch unruhig wenn man(frau) dann mal schneller fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larsen_TT (12. Juni 2013)

Bei geringem Körpergewicht ist das vielleicht nicht schlecht das die Gabel Sensibel arbeitet, ansonsten hat die Gabel Low Speed Druckstufe. Der Preis spielt natürlich auch eine Rolle neue Gabel für 250 Tacken.
P.S. Vielleicht macht es ja auch Sinn die Talas zu reparieren RA hascht du des druf???


----------



## raschaa (12. Juni 2013)

naja sensibles ansprechen ist kein garant für gute performance... und das problem liegt weniger bei der druckstufe als viel mehr an eine unglückliche kombination von stahlfeder + luft

Talas reparieren habe ich aufgegeben... da haben sich schon viele mit beschäftigt und selbst aus einer 2012er talas ist keine wirklich zufriedenstellende performance zu holen... die meisten bauen um auf float oder van...

für 250-300 gibts gebrauchte lyriks im bikemarkt, da hat man was was sich immer gut reparieren, tunen und updaten läßt...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Juni 2013)

Rock shox Sektor, Lyrik oder revelstion als soloair Versionen. 
Wäre mein tip. Da stimmt auch Preis/Leistung/Gewicht


----------



## raschaa (12. Juni 2013)

darf es auch tapered sein?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/184467-rock-shox-lyrik-coil-170mm-tapered-2010


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Juni 2013)

Nein. Leider nicht.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. Juni 2013)

SAY WHAT?!?!?!?!

http://www.redbull.com/us/en/bike/stories/1331596248226/drew-bezanson-joyride-2013-edit


----------



## Otterauge (16. Juni 2013)

Heute WC nit verpasse!

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Video-World-Cup-Qualifying-from-Val-di-Sole.html


----------



## Larsen_TT (16. Juni 2013)

Heute geht es wieder rund: World Cup 16:15 Uhr
http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331596433183/watch-live-uci-dh-world-cup-from-val-di-sole


----------



## deimudder (16. Juni 2013)

Fahr lieber selber Rad und schaus mir heut Abend an... Boah was ein geiles Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (16. Juni 2013)

Rad fahre tu ik och glei...


----------



## Larsen_TT (16. Juni 2013)

Tobi wir waren doch an der Zange sind 3 Stunden rum geradelt, bin leider mit der Lisa das Bachbett mal runter sonst hat mer uns gesehen.


----------



## Larsen_TT (16. Juni 2013)

Sam gibt heute richtig Zug auf die Kette, gut bei der Abfahrt mit der Helmcam hört er sich bissel an wie im Erotik Lehrfilm aber sonst. Das Passt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Juni 2013)

Es geht los.
Ich war gestern Biken. Kann's mir also leisten.


----------



## Larsen_TT (16. Juni 2013)

Die Knieschützer und die Schuhe habe ich auch wie Gee da kans ja nur noch am Rad liegen.
P.S.: Unbelievable


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Juni 2013)

Sag ich doch 
Feines rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Juni 2013)

Fischbach 17.

Auch geil.


----------



## Otterauge (16. Juni 2013)

War Hammer...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. Juni 2013)

Yepp, Fischi hält als einziger die deutsche Fahne hoch. Bender ist immerhin erster in Willingen geworden, aber ist halt nicht Worldcup. Jauch hat sich anscheinend ganz übel in Willingen verletzt.


----------



## FR-Oli (16. Juni 2013)

Fischbach ganz stark


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. Juni 2013)

Für euch zur Kenntnis: https://funzeit.jeverfun.de/search

Diese neue Plattform baut unsere Agentur und ich denke, dass die ganz gut funktionieren kann, um jenseits der eingetretenen Pfade noch weitere Leute für Mountainbiken zu interessieren und für uns zu gewinnen. Will heissen: Könnte evtl. eine gute Quelle für Mitglieder sein. Dass wir uns nun in Zukunft darüber verabreden sehe ich nicht. Aber um Vereinstermine breiter zu kommunizieren, sicher hilfreich. Zum Beispiel Jugendtraining und so... vielleicht stellt der Pressewart da mal etwas ein? Ist echt einfach mit Facebook-Login etc. 

Grüße


----------



## deimudder (17. Juni 2013)

Gestern bisserl Homespot und dann ab ins Scwimmbad... 









Rest der Bilder unter http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/60444


----------



## Otterauge (18. Juni 2013)

Dann wer ich wohl auch mal wieder mit dem Ion vorbei schauen, sieht gut aus!


----------



## FR-Oli (18. Juni 2013)

die Strecke fährt sich auch gut


----------



## deimudder (19. Juni 2013)

Voten!!! Wahl zum BdT auf MTB-News. Ich weiss aber nicht wers ist:


----------



## Otterauge (19. Juni 2013)

Gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (19. Juni 2013)




----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. Juni 2013)

De Hämmer


----------



## Marven-Steeg (25. Juni 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/191298-nukeproof-titanfeder-400x2-75-vivid

fürn 100er gebe ich sie hier ab,falls jemand Interesse hat


----------



## Otterauge (28. Juni 2013)

Immer wiedergut wenn man nicht selbst betroffen ist

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Fails-For-Your-Friday-June28-2013.html


----------



## schnubbi81 (29. Juni 2013)

Bikeflip, Backflip, Tailwhip in einem Sprung mit anschließendem tripple Tailwhip. 

Denke wenn man erstmal auf die Idee kommt das durchzuziehen, ist es garnicht mehr so schwer...

http://youtu.be/YnEhnHHnl9s


----------



## FR-Oli (29. Juni 2013)

Einfach nur geil


----------



## Juzo (29. Juni 2013)

servus!

ist die adresse auf dem anmeldeformular noch aktuell?
war gestern da und konnte den namen niergends finden...?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Juli 2013)

REMINDER: Am Samstag geht es auf Enduro-Tour am Feldberg, alle Details hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group....&discussionid=6140&gmid=432121#gmessage432121


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. Juli 2013)

Ich muss am Samstag leider arbeiten, haut nicht hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Juli 2013)

Samstag Feldberg.
Sonntag dann beerfelden. 
Evtl. Sieht man sich ja mal.


----------



## deimudder (5. Juli 2013)

Hadders druff odder hadders druff

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/309561/


----------



## FR-Oli (5. Juli 2013)

ich glaub der hatte nur was verloren


----------



## Morti (10. Juli 2013)

Moin Jungs,

wer von Euch fährt als Zuschauer nächstes Wochenende nach Wildbad?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Juli 2013)

Fast wie bei uns, gell? Nur noch ein paar mehr Höhenmeter... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=aksep5oYquA


  @Morti: Nein, ich wollte lieber selbst fahren. Vllt. nach Willingen oder falls einer shuttelt in Heidelberg.


----------



## schnubbi81 (10. Juli 2013)

Bin leider arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (10. Juli 2013)

Ich komm am So. erst zurück aus Aalen... würde ja gerne dort sein.


----------



## deimudder (10. Juli 2013)

@ Andi: Wildbad ist doch erst am 20.07.? http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com/index.php?option=com_jevents&task=icalrepeat.detail&evid=32&Itemid=529&year=2013&month=07&day=20&title=ixs-german-downhill-cup-3-bad-wildbad&uid=16eb3adbef1aaa9c59adab9d6313cf2a&catids=13%7C14%7C16%7C19%7C20&lang=de

Wollte diesen Samstag mal hin. Bei dem Wetter und 1 WE vorm Renne Renne aber bestimmt sau voll


----------



## Otterauge (10. Juli 2013)

Bah vertan.. bin da in Hamburg

Fahr doch mit nach Todnau... ich bin auf Geburtstag am Sa...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. Juli 2013)

Gute N8 Jungs

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU0PYcCsL6o"]The Dream Of Life  -  Alan Watts - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. Juli 2013)

Ich war heute in Willingen UND in Winterberg. War richtig gut. Ziemlich leer. Willingen 7x Freeride, dann nach Winterberg - 5x neuer Singletrail, 3x Freecross, 1x DH, 3x Contitrack. Fix und alle. Was ein Spass!


----------



## p.2-max (13. Juli 2013)

Das doch schön.  10 Abfahrten in todtnau waren auch geil.... jetzt habe ich blasen aufm vorderrad....


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Juli 2013)

Leider musste ich Todtnau ja sausen lassen.
Hab an der W mal sauber gemacht und ein wenig gedreht.
Mei war des aufwendig 
Guckst Du. 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29753


----------



## Otterauge (14. Juli 2013)

Klasse Video... alleine ist Hard dafür kommt es richtig gut rüber!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. Juli 2013)

Sauber Mike!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Juli 2013)

Danke Jungs.  
Mit ner ordentlichen Cam wäre auch qualitechnisch noch was drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (15. Juli 2013)

Richtig gut Mike


----------



## Otterauge (18. Juli 2013)

Das auch
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/The-Du...51699118807710":"og.likes"}&action_ref_map=[]


----------



## FR-Oli (19. Juli 2013)

Das ist ja mal krass...
wenn man selbst nur auch so gut fahren könnte


----------



## Rankin' (19. Juli 2013)

Joe Barnes schau ich so gern beim fahren zu, krasser Typ.


----------



## Micha-L (26. Juli 2013)

Hallo liebe Piloten,
**********************************************************
Möchte morgen mal mein ICB ausführen. Falls sich keine Endurorunde findet, wäre das mein Plan.

Allerdings nur wenn es sich zur Zeit überhaupt lohnt den weiten Weg aus Wiesbaden zu nehmen.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## raschaa (28. Juli 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Piloten,
> **********************************************************
> Möchte morgen mal mein ICB ausführen. Falls sich keine Endurorunde findet, wäre das mein Plan.
> 
> ...



Hey Michael,

musste leider dein Beitrag editieren da inhaltlich nicht für die öffentlichkeit!

Sowas bitte im Internen


----------



## Larsen_TT (28. Juli 2013)

Sam is on Fire mal schauen was geht!
Ich hab noch gesagt in Andora brauchste den Mudguard  de Remi hatten montiert das war klar.
Im Vinschgau hab ich Ihn auch daran.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Juli 2013)

Die Linienwahl wurde belohnt. Man hat bei den letzten Startern dann einen richtigen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied gesehen. 
Der Gee hätte noch gefährlich werden können. Aber der hat es genau dort versemmelt.

Coole Geschichte !

Ach ja der Mud Guard war entscheidend


----------



## Schneckenreiter (29. Juli 2013)

Danke Mike - jetzt hab' ich endlich verstanden, was L. aus Ö. sagen wollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (29. Juli 2013)

War echt gut bis auf die Wartezeit bis der Satellit wieder zeit hatte


----------



## deimudder (29. Juli 2013)

Deswegen war im Replay Abends gucken besser. Schön wakeboarden dann auffem Boot grille und dann gepflegt mit nem Bierchen WC gugge 

Der Sturz von Cam Cole war aber


----------



## raschaa (29. Juli 2013)

deswegen hamses auch gleich 20x gezeigt....


----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. August 2013)

http://www.volkswagen-nutzfahrzeuge.de/de/models/cross-caddy/Cross_Caddy.html

Das dürfte hier manchen interessieren...


----------



## Waldtaenzer (5. August 2013)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> http://www.volkswagen-nutzfahrzeuge.de/de/models/cross-caddy/Cross_Caddy.html
> 
> Das dürfte hier manchen interessieren...


 
den praktischen Nutzwert für mountainbiker hat opel doch bereits mit dem integrierten flexfix träger definiert, was ist denn an diesem vw  nun besonderes?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. August 2013)

du mir ist das doch shiceegal, ich fahr sowas eh nicht. aber ich weiß, dass es hier einige caddy fans gibt und ich dachte die könnte es interessieren, dass eine neue version da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldtaenzer (6. August 2013)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> du mir ist das doch shiceegal, ich fahr sowas eh nicht. aber ich weiß, dass es hier einige caddy fans gibt und ich dachte die könnte es interessieren, dass eine neue version da ist.


 
achsoooooo....


----------



## raschaa (15. August 2013)

*Sommerfest Flowtrail Stromberg 17.08.2013*

Den 17. August 2013 ganz fett in den Kalender eintragen! Wer mag, Ã¼bt schon einmal fÃ¼r den Bunnyhop Contest und/oder fÃ¼r den Fahrradrahmenweitwurfwettbewerb. â Mit am Start sind unsere Freunde von Red Bull mit Ihrem Party Hummer sowie Fahrrad Rith Stromberg, All Mountains Wiesbaden und Wildwechsel Mainz mit TestrÃ¤dern und Parts.

FestivalgelÃ¤nde ist das Startareal vom Wildhogtrail â Los geht es um 11:00h


----------



## rocky-ritzel (16. August 2013)

...morgen fahre ich auch nach Stromberg, wenn kann ich denn von Euch dort auch sehen...?


----------



## raschaa (16. August 2013)

mich wahrscheinlich...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. August 2013)

Bilder von 2 Tagen im Wallis:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/62140

Donnerstag den Brazilian gemacht und Freitag in Crans-Montana bikeparken gewesen. Schwarzer DH geht auch mit dem Ibis verdammt gut. Schönes Unterarmtraining.


----------



## FR-Oli (19. August 2013)

schöne Fotos, schöne Gegend


----------



## raschaa (19. August 2013)

yes, very nice


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. August 2013)

one to watch: http://reviews.mtbr.com/revealed-garmin-virb-action-camera


----------



## beniblanco (26. August 2013)




----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. August 2013)

wie geil

Cool gemachter Streifen. Die Karre sieht spaßig aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (26. August 2013)

Kauf mal


----------



## raschaa (26. August 2013)

aber zack zack... ist auf 60st. limitiert.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. August 2013)

Geordert


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. August 2013)

Schee.
Hab mal Steine gezählt. Die haben ca. 2,7 Mio Steine mehr als wir.
Wo also fahren? 

Geiles Teil auf jeden fall.


----------



## Svenos (29. August 2013)

Mit dem Teil kann man langsam mit einem Harvester gleichziehen


----------



## FR-Oli (30. August 2013)

Bei Aldi Süd gibt es am Montag wieder Radler Softshelljacken
Für den Preis sind die echt super 

https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...ite-kw36-mo/ps/p/crane-softshell-radlerjacke/


----------



## Larsen_TT (1. September 2013)

gut zu wissen


----------



## Otterauge (1. September 2013)

Gleich geht es los...Fischi ist gut dabei!!

http://live.redbull.tv/


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. September 2013)

Über 8 Sek.
Die Frau ist einfach gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom1978 (1. September 2013)

Fischi in den Top 10!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. September 2013)

Das Podium gefällt mir auch.
Schade für smith und der Sturz vom Hill war auch unschön.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. September 2013)

*Hallo,
wer hat den Lust an diesem WE nach Todtnau zu fahren?*

Es können sich auch gerne nicht Vereinsmitglieder / Mitleser melden.


----------



## Otterauge (3. September 2013)

Frag mal Fabian!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. September 2013)

Wer helfen kann:




Brodie_Expresso schrieb:


> Vermisst  wird ein 52-jähriger Mountainbiker seit gestern 15:00 Uhr. Wer ein  Gelände-Moped oder MTB hat bitte jetzt auf der Platte bei der Polizei melden und  Suchbereich zuordnen lassen. Danke - und bitte teilen
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0189312907132.313542.519987131&type=1&theater






Micha-L schrieb:


>


----------



## Nduro (8. September 2013)

Wie übel, weiß man mittlerweile mehr. Wurde er gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (9. September 2013)

Leider ja...


----------



## roflboy (11. September 2013)

kleine schnibbelei aus PDS:#


----------



## raschaa (12. September 2013)

nice


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. September 2013)

monsterlange, schöne flowige strecke. die kenne ich noch gar nicht. sieht neu aus. wo genau geht die lange?


----------



## raschaa (12. September 2013)

ist alles auf der super morzine seite... die haben da schwer auf die kacke gehauen, massig neue strecken.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. September 2013)

muss ich auch mal ausprobieren. nachdem ich jetzt schon mit dem mojo hd die schwarze DH in crans montana runterballer... dagegen ist das da oben ja reinster flowtrail. anlieger und sprünge und alles glatt gebügelt. fein!


----------



## raschaa (12. September 2013)

kannst ja dann noch mal nach champery rüber...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. September 2013)

ohne stützräder und fallschirm sicher nicht...


----------



## roflboy (12. September 2013)

demnächst schnibbeln mer ncoh ein bisschen was zusammen... hab ncoh gutes material!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. September 2013)

Die Astrid ist in den Medien: http://www.spiegel.de/karriere/berufsstart/politik-als-beruf-karriere-in-der-partei-a-920910.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. September 2013)

Was geht am WE? Leider ist mein Mitfahrer nach Todtnau gesundheitlich ausgefallen.


----------



## Otterauge (13. September 2013)

Wollte Olli nicht morgen nach Wildbad?

Wieder mal Hammer!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/74449652"]Trial Trails on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. September 2013)

Wahnsinn was hier so abgeht.


----------



## rocky-ritzel (14. September 2013)

Ei gude wie...?

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, mir kein Lottogewinn oder eine schöne Frau in die Quere kommen, fahre ich hin...!

Wer hat auch Lust...?


So.
22.09.2013 Test- und  Übungstag am Sauerberg / Skihütte in Frammersbach:
Es wird 3 Strecken in unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden geben.
Liftbetrieb von 13 - 18 Uhr.
Vorgeschriebenen Schutzausrüstung: Helm, Handschuhe, Rückenschutz. Weitere Protektoren (Knie, Ellbogen, Brust ...) sind empfohlen.
Für das leibliche Wohl ist an der Skihütte bestens gesorgt.


http://www.msf-frammersbach.de/dh/




Bis denn...

Tom

--


----------



## Rankin' (14. September 2013)

rocky-ritzel schrieb:


> Ei gude wie...?
> 
> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, mir kein Lottogewinn oder eine schöne Frau in die Quere kommen, fahre ich hin...!
> 
> ...



Lust hätt ich schon...hätte denn noch jemand n Platz für mich,?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. September 2013)

Uaaaahh... VOLL AM ANSCHLAG DRIN. (grosses gap in hafjell)...

Genau da hat es das GT vom Suding schön in zwei Teile zerlegt. An der Stelle, mit dem Speed, möchte man NICHT, dass das Material einen verlässt....


----------



## FR-Oli (15. September 2013)

Leck mich fett... der hat jeglichen Federweg gebraucht


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. September 2013)

Geil kurz die Karre!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. September 2013)

Eben WC replay geschaut, Hammer!
Die nächste WC Saison wird seehr interessant.
DH ist das einzig wahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (23. September 2013)

War echt Sau Geil, ein echter DH !


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. September 2013)

Habe für Samstag noch einen Platz nach todtnau frei. 
Wer hat Lust?


----------



## FR-Oli (23. September 2013)

Du hattest Recht Mike, seit letztem Samstag bin ich richtig angestochen 
Aber diesen Samstag kann ich leider nur nen halben Tag, wird also nix 

Für die nächste Saison muss ich mir aber unbedingt mehr Zeit freischaufeln


----------



## Schneckenreiter (23. September 2013)

Ahh, der Oli iss an Bikeparkfieber erkrankt. Böse Sache, wird man so schnell nicht wieder los. Ich wünsch Dir keine Besserung


----------



## FR-Oli (23. September 2013)

Oh ja . Hab auch die Vermutung das das eine sehr lange Angelegenheit wird...
Danke Oli, dass wünsche ich mir auch nicht


----------



## Otterauge (28. September 2013)

Geilo!!

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/This-is-Peaty-Season-2-Episode-6-2013.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (29. September 2013)

Fail

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=O46HJbbIWlA


----------



## FR-Oli (29. September 2013)

Gibts doch nicht


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. September 2013)

Was will man da noch sagen.


----------



## raschaa (29. September 2013)

erst gucke, dann fahre.....

wie man's richtig macht zeigen jungs der chatel shape crew....  mit'm hardtail! 

[ame=http://vimeo.com/68312725]Bikepark Châtel pre-opening[/ame]


----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. September 2013)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Fail
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=O46HJbbIWlA



 muaahahahahahaha die kranken Argentinier!!! Immer schön Gas geben. ALTER was für LEMMINGE!!! 

Danke für den geilen Lacher!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (30. September 2013)

Mit einem Manual zu landen und den auch noch zu halten ist schon eine ziemliche Ansage:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Video-Surviving-A-FORCE-OF-NATURE-2013.html


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. September 2013)

Sieht schon geil aus der clip!


----------



## Rankin' (22. Oktober 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/77208160"]NICOLAI - ION16 - 26 & 27,5 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## himAgain (23. Oktober 2013)

Hallo!

Ich habe letzte Woche einen Antrag zur Anmeldung beim Verein versendet. Bekommt man eine Bestätigung, wenn man angemeldet ist? Und wann?

Vielen Dank für Antworten!


----------



## Otterauge (23. Oktober 2013)

Jo,

dauert ein Moment.. geht alles seinen Weg. Wenn das Fix ist Meldest du dich bei raschaa der schaltet dich für das interne frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himAgain (23. Oktober 2013)

Danke!

Ich habe auch nicht erwartet, dass es ruck-zuck geht. Das geht einfach nicht  Aber danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## roflboy (31. Oktober 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32344/hd

bei 14:05 wer ist denn dieser komishce kerl? xD


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. November 2013)

So Jungs, morgen wird die Schönheit mal ausgeritten. Wir fahren nach Willingen. Kommt noch jemand mit?


----------



## Otterauge (2. November 2013)

Schick Angeber


----------



## Juzo (2. November 2013)

sag mir nich das das deine terrasse ist!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. November 2013)

Das ist mein Büro...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. November 2013)

Max, sehr geil. Neid.


Hier ein paar Spots rund um Stuttgart. 
Alles, bis auf Wildbad (60km), in ein paar Minuten zu erreichen. 
WI ist echt nen Drama.


----------



## Juzo (3. November 2013)

nicht schlecht!!!
und nebenbei...geiles demo


----------



## FR-Oli (3. November 2013)

echt ein geiles Gerät Max 
Viel Spaß heute bei der Jungfernfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. November 2013)

Danke Jungs, macht Spaß das Gerät, aber ist leider schon reparaturbedürftig... Heute in Willingen war nix los, lediglich sehr starker Wind. Kein Regen, guter Grip, alles nett. Bis dann bei der 5. Abfahrt das rechte Pedal sich verabschiedete... das Gewinde der Pedalaufnahme an der Kurbel hat sich komplett verabschiedet, kann ja nicht sein, viel zu weich an der Stelle. Also nun X0-Kurbel komplett einschicken an Sram, das nervt.


----------



## Otterauge (4. November 2013)

Ui.. was ein Mist!

Der kleine aus dem ersten Video ist der Hammer!!

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Video-of-the-Month-October-2013.html


----------



## FR-Oli (4. November 2013)

der Klene ist 10 Jahre alt... absoluter Wahnsinn


----------



## Rankin' (5. November 2013)

GP bei 4:25min.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_me_1C29WHE"]Bergamont Teamstories III: Ferdinand Brunold - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. November 2013)

Wer ist das?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. November 2013)

Man labert der Typ sich einen ab. Gut das ich kein Englisch kann. Will garnet wissen was die labern. War zäh mit eingeschalteten Ton.

Der GP war glaube Clemens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. November 2013)

Letzten Sonntag in Willingen - Foto stammt tatsächlich von meinem Eifon, man glaubt es kaum:


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. November 2013)

Max, du willst das bike tatsächlich am Feldi und so als Enduro rumstreiten?

Für ein Handybild ist das echt scharf bei der Bewegung des Objekts.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. November 2013)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Max, du willst das bike tatsächlich am Feldi und so als Enduro rumstreiten?
> 
> Für ein Handybild ist das echt scharf bei der Bewegung des Objekts.


Öhm, nun ja. Da habe ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch keine Gedanken drüber gemacht. Erstmal Gerät haben wollen. Dann besorgt. Dann mal schauen... 

Am Feldi werde ich damit sicher nur fahren, wenn es ein Shuttle gibt und die Strecke wieder intakt. 

Vielleicht fahre ich damit ja auch irgendwann mal eine richtige DH-Strecke, haha  Who knows. Der Luxus des Älterwerdens ist ja, dass man sich nix mehr beweisen muss und tun und lassen kann mit dem Spielzeug, was man will. Nur dumm rumstehen sollte es nicht.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. November 2013)

Dachte nur, weil du was von einem komfortableren Enduro gesprochen hattest. Aber das haste wohl für Willingen FR usw. Gemeint.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Otterauge (8. November 2013)

Hammer!

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Action-Cam-by-Sony-presents-Casey-Brown-in-Death-Grip-2013.html

Beste Fr. Unterhaltung
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/This-Is-Peaty-Episode-7-2013.html


----------



## FR-Oli (11. November 2013)

die Kleine ist ja der Kracher... das ist mal ordendlich Hackengas


----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. November 2013)

Was für ein Mords-Geballer: https://vimeo.com/79266169

Und alles auf einem Mojo HD. Hmm...


----------



## Otterauge (14. November 2013)

Die können schon was... ein Dreirad reizen die sicher auch aus


----------



## FR-Oli (27. November 2013)

Das will ich auch haben...

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Snowscoot-With-Filip-Polc-video-2013.html

wie geil ist das denn


----------



## raschaa (27. November 2013)

sorry, snowboard ist 100x cooler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaws90 (27. November 2013)

Ich wollte mal fragen, was es eigentlich aktuell so an bezahlbaren, straffen Downhillern auf dem Markt gibt.
Nicht, dass ich mich von meinem ION trennen würde... es muss noch lange leben! 
Ich habe mich nur gerade mal gefragt, wie der Markt so aussieht, was mir ein wenig das Gefühl vermittelt hat, dass die Preise ganz schön angezogen wurden und/oder gerne auf günstigere Parts zurückgegriffen wird, wie z.b. auf Domain Gabeln. 
Unter meine beiden Kriterien würde eigentlich nur das Kona Operator Carbon oder die deutschen Hersteller fallen... 
sind da etwa meine Ansprüche gestiegen oder die Preise?


----------



## raschaa (28. November 2013)

jaws90 schrieb:


> ....
> sind da etwa meine Ansprüche gestiegen oder die Preise?



beides


----------



## mitchdreizwei (30. November 2013)

Moin und Gudee aus FFM, 
ich habe heute von der schicken Strecke in Eltville und der GravityPilots Truppe erfahren und würde gerne wissen wie man bei euch Mitglied werden kann!? 
Mal kurz zu mir... Mein Name ist Michael bin 29 Jahre jung und seit ein paar Monaten wieder aufm dem MTB (DH/FR) unterwegs. Habe mir jetzt auch noch ein Dirtbike gekauft, dass leider erst nächste Woche ankommt. Bin vor vielen Jahre schon bissl gefahren aber dann ins Motorradlager gewechselt... jetzt aber wieder zurück und froh darüber 

Ich fand eure Seite sehr ansprechend und sympatisch deswegen schreibe ich jetzt und hier 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## mitchdreizwei (30. November 2013)

btw... das Beitrittsformular habe ich gerade gefunden...


----------



## raschaa (30. November 2013)

Moin Michael, na dann nix wie losgeschickt das formular  als Mitglied kriegst du dann zutritt zum internen forum, da spielt sich wesentlich mehr ab als hier...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. November 2013)

Hi michael,

Ja, wäre toll wenn du zu uns stößt. Es finden sich immer viele Leute zum gemeinsamen fahren 
Fast alles läuft über das interne forum für Mitglieder.


----------



## mitchdreizwei (30. November 2013)

Nabend zusammen, ja super!! Wollte morgen mal nach Eltville, ist denn offen

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Otterauge (1. Dezember 2013)

Problem in DV sind zur Zeit die Brückenbauarbeiten, im Moment ruhen diese zwar aber das Netzt was unter der Fahrbahn hängt mit Betonresten lässt immer mal was durch.

Man weiß nie wann was runter kommt, da ich es schon einige male entfernt habe weiß ich das da brocken dabei sind die echt weh tun.

Sicher kann man hier und da eine Linie finden, aber ich glaube Niggi hat auch schilder aufgestellt die es untersagen zur Zeit. Sicherheit geht vor!


----------



## mitchdreizwei (1. Dezember 2013)

moin, ok schade. dann wird das wohl nix heute... muss ich mir mal ne alternative überlegen..

gibt es bei euch eigtl ein paar leute aus dem raum FFM? macht ihr regelmäßig ausflüge richtung winterberg, beerfelden etc? wäre echt mal interessant mit ein paar leuten dort anzureisen! 
wir (kumpel & ich) haben auch ein paar ausflüge richtung leogang und co geplant in 2014, wie sieht das bei euch aus?

grüße
michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (1. Dezember 2013)

Dann komm zum SK..


----------



## mtbikerFFM (1. Dezember 2013)

Yepp, ein paar Leute kommen auch aus dem Raum FFM und sind auch hin und wieder in Beerfelden oder Winterberg


----------



## mitchdreizwei (1. Dezember 2013)

sehr gut! dann bin ich mal gespannt ob man sich der truppe mal anschliessen kann.

SK kenne ich leider nicht, is bei Wiesbaden oder? 
hatte überlegt mal schnell an den winterstein oder bombenkrater OF zu fahren...


----------



## raschaa (1. Dezember 2013)

yo, sind einige von uns auch am feldi unterwegs und an irgendeinem x-beliebigen wochenende während der saison hast du gute chancen in irgendeines der bikeparks ein gravitypilot zu treffen. termine und fahrgemeinschaften werden im internen kommuniziert...


----------



## mitchdreizwei (1. Dezember 2013)

ok, alles klar! dann wird man sich bestimmt mal sehen... packe jetzt mal zusammen für OF! die sonne scheint, also nix wie raus


----------



## Juzo (1. Dezember 2013)

gude!
das wesentlich wurde ja gesagt, anmelden  
wenn du mit mehreren fahren willst, bust du bei uns richtig!
HZ und SK waren wir die letzten WE's 15-20 leute zum ballern!

ansonsten, grade in der saison, finden sich an jedem we leute zum bikepark fahren, oder auch zum bike urlauben zusammen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (1. Dezember 2013)

Uns findet man überall, ist wie eine Seuche


----------



## mitchdreizwei (1. Dezember 2013)

Sehr gut! Dann geht die Anmeldung am Montag raus... 
Bin mal gespannt was mich da erwartet... XD


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. Dezember 2013)

Gebt euch den mal:


----------



## mitchdreizwei (4. Dezember 2013)

geiler kram!!! der speed

wir haben gestern kurzentschlossen früher feierabend gemacht und waren in OF bissl fahren... echt spaßig gewesen!


----------



## Otterauge (4. Dezember 2013)

Geiles Video.. Hammer !!


----------



## Otterauge (8. Dezember 2013)

Spasssssssssssssssssss

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/32935


----------



## FR-Oli (9. Dezember 2013)

so ein kleiner Teich wie nach den ersten 40 s zu sehen ist fehlt uns auch noch irgendwo... aber nur für den Sommer wenn es heiß ist


----------



## raschaa (19. Dezember 2013)

wer das interne forum gerade nicht findet...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/g/gravity-pilots.2/


----------



## Otterauge (21. Dezember 2013)

Wie immer Genial..

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/This-Is-Peaty-Season-Finale-2013.html


----------



## schnubbi81 (21. Dezember 2013)

http://mobile.news.com.au/travel/tr...rline-video-ever/story-fnjpj945-1226786328928

Wo man ne GoPro so überall montieren kann..!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Dezember 2013)

Nicht schlecht.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. Dezember 2013)

Geil gemacht!


----------



## Larsen_TT (29. Dezember 2013)

Wo hat sich denn das Interne Forum versteckt?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Dezember 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> wer das interne forum gerade nicht findet...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/g/gravity-pilots.2/




büdde


----------



## Michael-Gronau (29. Dezember 2013)

oh da habe ich kein Zugang 
aber ich hätte Interesse im nächsten Jahr mal mit euch zu fahren.
fahrt ihr auch im Winter ?


----------



## Juzo (30. Dezember 2013)

Schau mal im "Gravity Pilots Endurotouren" thread nach!
In der Regel Mittwochs ab Fasanerie in Wiesbaden und Sonntags auch mal Feldberg!


----------



## Michael-Gronau (30. Dezember 2013)

das problem ist ich fahre gerne mal ein wenig extremer als normal also in Richtung Freeride 
und komme aus 48599 Gronau und hier gibt es garnix in die Richtung


----------



## Juzo (30. Dezember 2013)

da bist du hier richtig 
am we wird viel DH gefahren!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. Dezember 2013)

Goldrichtig! 
Das interne ist für Mitglieder, dort wird sich am meisten verabredet und Trips werden geplant. Auch im Winter 

Mitglied werden würde ich sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (30. Dezember 2013)

Michael-Gronau schrieb:


> das problem ist ich fahre gerne mal ein wenig extremer als normal also in Richtung Freeride
> und komme aus 48599 Gronau und hier gibt es garnix in die Richtung


tun wir das nicht alle.... 

boah, das ist ja bei bad bentheim, das ist ja am a..... der welt


----------



## Michael-Gronau (31. Dezember 2013)

Naja wie man es nimmt
Ich habe in der letzten Freeride gelesen das es in Norwegen einen coolen Bikepark gibt
Aber das ist Ehr eine Ausnahme.

Und Mitglied werden ist gar nicht so eine schlechte Idee
Werde euch dann im Januar mal Post schreiben
Wo und wie steht ja auf der Homepage


----------



## Sepprheingauner (31. Dezember 2013)

Cool! Einscannen und email geht auch. 
Norwegen ist glaube ich bei ein paar von uns auch mal geplant


----------



## raschaa (31. Dezember 2013)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Cool! Einscannen und email geht auch.
> Norwegen ist glaube ich bei ein paar von uns auch mal geplant


steht im Internen


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. Januar 2014)

Prost Neujahr!!


----------



## raschaa (1. Januar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (3. Januar 2014)

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/782900080/imprint-bicycle-grips-make-your-mark

Hab's mal unterstützt, find ick knorke...


----------



## Otterauge (4. Januar 2014)

Geiles Video:

http://www.mtb-downhill.net/video-more-work-more-ride/


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Januar 2014)

Sehr geiles Video.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Januar 2014)

Das hier hast du dann sicher auch gesehen.

http://www.mtb-downhill.net/video-mountain-bike-vs-enduro-motorcycle/


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. Januar 2014)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Geiles Video:
> 
> http://www.mtb-downhill.net/video-more-work-more-ride/


Wow! Das ist fett! Geil gemacht.


----------



## FR-Oli (5. Januar 2014)

Frohes Neues euch allen eine gute Saiso 2014


----------



## Otterauge (5. Januar 2014)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Das hier hast du dann sicher auch gesehen.
> 
> http://www.mtb-downhill.net/video-mountain-bike-vs-enduro-motorcycle/




Klasse, genau 3:40 gefällt mir, also kann ich mein DH Bock auf den Rücken nehmen


----------



## Schneckenreiter (5. Januar 2014)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Klasse, genau 3:40 gefällt mir, also kann ich mein DH Bock auf den Rücken nehmen



Andy, jetzt hör mal auf mit dem KTM Kram - die SC 620 in meiner Garage fängt an, sich wieder interessant zu machen...


----------



## Otterauge (6. Januar 2014)

Sehr Schön... dann wären zwei Trailfräsen vorhanden


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. Januar 2014)

Also, nachdem das hier gesehen habe: 



 (Achtung, relativ blutig) werde ich mir wohl erstmal das hier noch zu meiner bisherigen Ausrüstung addieren: http://www.adventuremedicalkits.com/quikclot/trauma-pack-pro-with-quikclot-swat-t.html 

Wer von euch ist sonst noch mit 1.Hilfe Kit im Rucksack unterwegs? Was nehmt ihr in der Regel mit? Wer von euch hat was für Kurse besucht? Würde mich mal interessieren. Bin dafür, dass wir vom Verein aus mal Schulungen machen.... kann man nicht oft genug trainieren. Würde auch gerne mal was über den normalen 1.Hilfe Kurs hinaus machen. Unfallsani oder sowas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Januar 2014)

Hab das schon vor Tagen gesehen und hab's nicht zu Ende geschaut. Auf jedenfall krass. 
Hab nur nen ersthelfer und nix dabei.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. Januar 2014)

Also wenn ich im Bikepark bin hab ich auch nur was im Auto. Aber auf längeren Touren hab ich immer 1.Hilfepack dabei. Werde das wohl auch aufrüsten... you never know. Als Jösch den Stock im Popo stecken hatte (haha) - der hätte leicht auch woanders stecken können und dann hätte das Blut genauso gepumpt wie bei CG.


----------



## raschaa (8. Januar 2014)

Ja, beim Jösch sein anal intrusion war ich noch live dabei... ich habe immer einen Deuter 1st aid kit im trinkrucksack, hat halt das übliche verbandszeug drinne und kam auch schon zum einsatz... von der arbeit habe ich ersthelfer kurs regelmäßig. Aber die idee das der verein so was veranstaltet wäre mal nicht ganz blöd...


----------



## mtbikerFFM (9. Januar 2014)

Auf Touren hab ich immer so ein kleines 1. Hilfepack im Rucksack. Zusätzlich habe ich noch eine Rettungsdecke reingesteckt, die ist ganz klein und leicht. Gerade jetzt im Winter kann die sehr hilfreich sein. Bis mitten im Wald Hilfe kommt kann sehr lange dauern. Bin letzte Saison zu einem Verunglückten in Wildbad gekommen, der keinen Meter mehr laufen konnte. Selbst dort hat es eine gefühlte Ewigkeit gedauert, bis Notarzt und Feuerwehr da waren. Wäre auch an einem Kurs über den Verein interessiert.


----------



## jaws90 (9. Januar 2014)

nunja ich habe zwar zum Zivi den Rettungssanitäter gemacht und muss für den nebenjob im Schwimmbad alle 2 Jahre einen Erste-Hilfe-Schein machen (nicht zu verwechseln mit Ersthelfer) aber das alles nützt nichts, wenn ich alleine im Wald bin... So oft kommt man an den Spot und sieht Leute alleine fahren..
Eine vereinsinterne Auffrischung wäre ziemlich Sinnvoll, jedoch nicht zwangsweise in Form eines Erste-Hilfe Kurses, geschweige den Ersthelfer... (laut dem Ausbilder bei meinem Ersthelfer für den Führerschein kann man ganz à la MacGyver eine Koniotomie selbst durchführen)
Praktisch wäre jemand, der sich mit Traumas auskennt; ich glaube nicht, dass jemand eine Anaphylaxie von einem Sprung bekommt...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. Januar 2014)

ja, das meinte ich ja auch - was spezialisiertes für unseren sport. stabile seitenlage kann jede wurst - ich zehre aber heute noch von meiner ausbildung bei den gebirgsjägern zu wunderversorgung bei knochenbrüchen und dergleichen. vielleicht kann man ja in der richtung mal was machen.


----------



## schnubbi81 (9. Januar 2014)

Ich hab immer "meinen" kleinen Max im Handgepäck für die erstversorgung...


----------



## FieseLiese (11. Januar 2014)

Hello Leute!
Ich würde gerne meine Fotografie-Fertigkeiten verbessern. Daher würd ich mal die ein oder andere Fotosession (natürlich ohne Bezahlung!) anbieten wollen, um Erfahrung sammeln zu können. 
Bei Interesse doch bitte einfach mal bei mir melden, dann kann man ja weiteres besprechen.


----------



## Michael-Gronau (11. Januar 2014)

Die Idee mit den Fotos finde ich genial !
Und ein paar coole bikepark Fotos sehen ja immer gut aus und sorgen für Bewunderung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FieseLiese (11. Januar 2014)

Michael-Gronau schrieb:


> Die Idee mit den Fotos finde ich genial !
> Und ein paar coole bikepark Fotos sehen ja immer gut aus und sorgen für Bewunderung


Suuuper  Schreib mir doch mal eine Nachricht, wenn du schon einen konkreten Wunschtermin hast oder besondere Vorstellungen. Gerne können wir auch einfach Fotos bei ner Tour in Wiesbaden oder Umgebung machen - ansonsten dann unheimlich gern ab Saisonstart!


----------



## schnubbi81 (11. Januar 2014)

So, der Trend geht wieder zurück zu den schmaleren Lenkern und Ballonreifen!

mtb-news.de/p/1546469]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]


----------



## schnubbi81 (11. Januar 2014)

Nein ich habe keine Wette verloren, ich poste dieses bescheidene Bild freiwillig...


----------



## Otterauge (11. Januar 2014)

Trotzdem eine Strafe du Weltenbummler


----------



## Michael-Gronau (11. Januar 2014)

Kann man damit auch bergab ?


----------



## Schneckenreiter (12. Januar 2014)

Die Weste gefällt total - und macht ja auch mehr Sinn als unsere G.P. Trickots.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (12. Januar 2014)

Kugelsischä bis 22mm Artillerie. 
Eingebaute Stickstoffpatronen lassen das Ding zur Schwimmweste mutieren. 
Leuchtstreifen am Boden führen sie...
Ach was red ich wieder...


----------



## Schneckenreiter (12. Januar 2014)

Leuchtstreifen zur Orientierung werden überbewertet - die braune Tafel zeigt ja schon genau an wo man hin muß.  
Ach so, wer ist eigentlich der freundliche Schutzmann?


----------



## FR-Oli (13. Januar 2014)

sieht doch richtig Geländegängig aus das Gerät


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. Januar 2014)

Hier Jungs was geht am Wochenende? Wollte mal wieder irgendwo shuttel-unterstützt heizen gehen. Gibt's schon bei irgendwem konkrete Pläne? Was macht eigentlich unser Anhänger?


----------



## raschaa (15. Januar 2014)

klingt wie ne gute idee, könnte ich mich anschließen.....


----------



## jaws90 (15. Januar 2014)

http://www.20min.ch/ro/sports/cyclisme/story/13339766?redirect=mobi&nocache=0.7026423348579556 das kommt davon, wenn man mit hohem Sattel fahrt... 
Kurzfassung für die nicht-französisch sprechenden: Feder Fahrer ist auf den Rahmen geknallt mit der Folge dass er eine 5 wöchige Erektion hatte...


----------



## FR-Oli (15. Januar 2014)

gibts doch nicht


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. Januar 2014)

Habe gestern Abend mal das Elsass Video aus dem Oktober zusammen geschnibbelt. War schon geil da, will wieder hin 
Ich lade es demächst mal hoch... in vier Teilen (oder so). Die Sprüche von Lars bekommen einen Extrateil


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. Januar 2014)

Hier schon mal Teil 1...
die nächsten Teile werden dann Stück für Stück technischer.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. Januar 2014)

Teil 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael-Gronau (15. Januar 2014)

ich habe auch Lust auf Freeride am Wochenende


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. Januar 2014)

^ich glaub ich auch


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. Januar 2014)

Und hier kommt der dritte und letzte Teil, mit den outtake-Sprüchen


----------



## Michael-Gronau (15. Januar 2014)

cooles Video


----------



## FR-Oli (17. Januar 2014)

sehr geile Videos Sepp. Jetzt will ich auch


----------



## FR-Oli (17. Januar 2014)

der dreht mal gut am Gas 
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Video-Remy-Metailler-A-Dusty-Day-in-Whistler-2014.html


----------



## Michael-Gronau (17. Januar 2014)

Wird das mit Morgen ( Samstag ) oder übermorgen ( Sonntag) noch was ?
Wo steht der Anhänger eigentlich ?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. Januar 2014)

Michael-Gronau schrieb:


> Wird das mit Morgen ( Samstag ) oder übermorgen ( Sonntag) noch was ?
> Wo steht der Anhänger eigentlich ?


Gute Frage! Ich habe auch auf eine Antwort gehofft... will morgen eigentlich biken. Und zwar schweres Gerät mit Shuttle. Aber wenn sich keiner meldet...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Januar 2014)

Welchen Anhänger meint ihr? Den von Tim und Roland?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael-Gronau (17. Januar 2014)

1


----------



## Michael-Gronau (17. Januar 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Welchen Anhänger meint ihr? Den von Tim und Roland?


 
Gibt es mehrere ? Ich habe nur voneinem Vereinsanhänger gehört


----------



## Juzo (17. Januar 2014)

max, am sonntag wollte der chadli mit paar leuten am feldberg dh´len!
wegen dem anhänger würd ich mal roland direkt fragen...
ansonsten ist enduro am feldberg ne alternative  --> sonntag, 11 uhr, hohemark


----------



## Michael-Gronau (17. Januar 2014)

Am Sonntag würde ich mich gerne anschließen 
Wo trefft ihr euch da genau ?


----------



## Juzo (17. Januar 2014)

zum enduro?

https://plus.google.com/108200288841585800667/about?gl=de&hl=de

und falls du FB hast:

https://www.facebook.com/events/225446240971466/

wo die jumgs dh´len gehen, kann ich dir nicht sagen! kann aber nachher mal fragen ob sie das überhaupt schon wissen ...


----------



## Michael-Gronau (17. Januar 2014)

Downhill Freeride !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. Januar 2014)

Hmm scheint ja irgendwie kompliziert zu sein mit dem Hänger

Danke für den Hinweis zu Chadli, ich frag ihn mal. Feldberg mit DHler macht nur Sinn, wenn Du einen Shuttle hast. Heidelberg ist für DH besser im Moment. Aber da brauchst auch Shuttle. 

Enduro geht auch, dann aber lieber morgen. Ma gugge...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. Januar 2014)

Also Burk und ich treffen uns morgen um 10 in Hohemark. 1x hoch mitm autoshuttle, dann die übliche endurorunde.


----------



## Michael-Gronau (17. Januar 2014)

10 Uhr schaffe ich nicht aber so gegen 13 Uhr würde ich mich gerne bei euch anschließen 
Geht das oder ist dann schon wieder Ende ?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. Januar 2014)

Pinkbike scheint automatisch unseren Verein angelegt zu haben in deren neuer Datenbank. Hab direkt mal ein positives Review hinterlassen, hahaha:

http://www.pinkbike.com/directory/6576/gravity-pilots-e-v/


----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. Januar 2014)

Cool

Sehr geil


----------



## FR-Oli (26. Januar 2014)

das ist ja mal der Knaller


----------



## FR-Oli (27. Januar 2014)

Andi, das will ich von Dir auch bald mal sehen  (Video 5)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Movies-For-Your-Monday-January27-2014.html


----------



## Otterauge (27. Januar 2014)

Im Traum oder mit einer Flasche Aldi Korn im Kopf mit dem Mund.. ich denke ich bleibe in Bodennähe


----------



## FR-Oli (27. Januar 2014)

das sagst Du jetzt noch


----------



## deimudder (2. Februar 2014)

<iframe src="http://videos.mtb-news.de/embed/player/33780" width="512" height="288" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="" target="_blank">Gravity Pilots &Uuml;bungsgel&auml;nde aus der Vogelperspektive</a> von <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/u/21444" target="_blank">deimudder</a> - mehr <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/" target="_blank">Mountainbike-Videos</a></p>

Mal kurzer Zusammenschnitt vom Samstag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (3. Februar 2014)

Aaaaaaaaallllllllttteeeerrrr die MUSIK!



geht mal gar nicht....


----------



## smiley1302 (3. Februar 2014)

oha da hat sich einer an de gameboy gesetzt für die musik


----------



## deimudder (3. Februar 2014)

Mambo Kurt ist der König der Heimorgel... und begeisterter Mountainbiker. Nächstes Mal Metalcore!


----------



## raschaa (3. Februar 2014)

ich bitte darum


----------



## Schneckenreiter (8. Februar 2014)

Vorschlag für die nächste G.P. Trail Session 2014...
www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyID38j2lIs


----------



## mitchdreizwei (8. Februar 2014)

Moin, dirtville offen morgen?


----------



## FR-Oli (8. Februar 2014)

Schneckenreiter schrieb:


> Vorschlag für die nächste G.P. Trail Session 2014...
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyID38j2lIs[/quote]
> Hammer, aber da werde ich vorher nochmal ne Woche bei Dir ins Umsetz-Trainingslager müssen


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Februar 2014)

mitchdreizwei schrieb:


> Moin, dirtville offen morgen?



Für Mitglieder immer 

Für Nichtmitglieder gilt: Haftungsfreistellung ausfüllen und uns zumailen (gibts unter download auf der Homepage). Diese ist allerdings nur für eins zwei Schnuppersessions gedacht. Für ne regelmäßige Nutzung ist eine Mitgliedschaft erforderlich (Thema Versicherung, außerdem nur fair - kostet Geld, Pflege etc).

Viel Spaß


----------



## mitchdreizwei (8. Februar 2014)

Hatte den haftungsverzicht jetzt ausgedruckt und hätte den mitgebracht. .. kann ihn aber morgen auch mailen... wollen uns das ganze ja erst mal anschauen bevor wir eintreten. Hatte bis jetzt leider nie geklappt. ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Februar 2014)

Kannste auch mitnehmen / später durchmailen, kein Stress 

Klar, schaut euch das mal an. Können ja auch im Wald ne Runde fahren, wenn du /ihr Bock habt.


----------



## mitchdreizwei (9. Februar 2014)

Alles klar. Wir werden hier (ffm) gegen 11uhr starten denk ich...

Bis später


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Februar 2014)

War ja ordentlich was los heute 
Hoffe es war nicht zuuu windig.


----------



## mitchdreizwei (9. Februar 2014)

Schee wars! Aber auch ziemlich windig...
Warst du vor ort?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Februar 2014)

Ja, aber ohne bike. Hatte noch paar Termine im Wald 

Ich war kurz da... Mit so nem grünen Parka. 

Wann geht bei euch wieder was?


----------



## mitchdreizwei (10. Februar 2014)

Ahh jetzt ja  ja dem Wetterbericht nach zu urteilen wird es recht nass in nächster zeit. Somit würden wir bestimmt nächstes we wieder da sein und überdacht fahren  
Was habt ihr den schickes im wald am start? 
Gruss Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Februar 2014)

Och im Wald sind uns hier und da so ein paar leckere Sachen bekannt 

Könnt ja mal mitkommen.


----------



## mitchdreizwei (11. Februar 2014)

ok xD hört sich gut an! ist das in der nähe von eltville?!

grüße!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Februar 2014)

mitchdreizwei schrieb:


> ok xD hört sich gut an! ist das in der nähe von eltville?!
> 
> grüße!



Jo, ich sach mal: So in etwa, grob. Mehr Lust auf DH oder eher Enduro?


----------



## mitchdreizwei (12. Februar 2014)

Moin. Also wenn dann eher DH, da wir mit doppelbrücke antreten xD und Höhenmeter eher nicht drin sind. Wenn es regnet würde ich aber dirtville vorziehen. .. 

Gruss


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. Februar 2014)

Obs bei mir was am We wird ist noch nicht klar...

Am Samstag wird in dirtville vom Verein einiges los sein. 
Und wie es aussieht sind Sonntag einige am DH fahren im Rheingau.

Da könntet ihr euch anschließen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. Februar 2014)

Sonntag mit dem DH Bock in Wiesbaden. Gegen 12 Uhr.

Jemand Bock?


----------



## CYBO (19. Februar 2014)

jA!! AUF JEDEN^!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. Februar 2014)

CYBO schrieb:


> jA!! AUF JEDEN^!


Biste am Start? Wär cool


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. Februar 2014)

Demnächst gibt es wieder eine Trikotbestellung für Mitglieder!!!! 
Jetzt auch ohne Ärmel und als Kurzarm bestellbar. Das Teamtrikot hat eine neue Farbkombi 














Individuelle Farbkonfiguration ist weiterhin auch möglich.


----------



## deimudder (20. Februar 2014)

Und wieder mal ist ein GP in der Auswahl zum FdT auf MTB-News

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1569553?in=potdPool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juzo (20. Februar 2014)

ihr macht aber auch immer gute fotos jungs!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. Februar 2014)

Sodele - ich habe diese Woche bereits 2 MRTs hinter mich gebracht: LWS und rechtes Hüftgelenk. Fazit: Ich bin drei Jahre mit einer angebrochenen Hüfte durch die Gegend spaziert. Ein größerer Haarriss wurde anscheinend nach Einrenken übersehen. Ich wurde ja mehrfach dort geröntgt, keiner hat was entdeckt. Kein Wunder, dass ich ständig Schmerzen hatte/habe. Radiologe nur ganz trocken: Seien sie einfach froh, dass es nix schlimmeres ist, ist ja fast schon wieder verheilt und man muss nix operieren. Jo! Dann mach ich mich mal ganz locker, ne? Oh Mann... =)


----------



## deimudder (20. Februar 2014)

Und dann en Demo kaufen... Gute Besserung

@Juzo : Danke


----------



## FR-Oli (20. Februar 2014)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Sodele - ich habe diese Woche bereits 2 MRTs hinter mich gebracht: LWS und rechtes Hüftgelenk. Fazit: Ich bin drei Jahre mit einer angebrochenen Hüfte durch die Gegend spaziert. Ein größerer Haarriss wurde anscheinend nach Einrenken übersehen. Ich wurde ja mehrfach dort geröntgt, keiner hat was entdeckt. Kein Wunder, dass ich ständig Schmerzen hatte/habe. Radiologe nur ganz trocken: Seien sie einfach froh, dass es nix schlimmeres ist, ist ja fast schon wieder verheilt und man muss nix operieren. Jo! Dann mach ich mich mal ganz locker, ne? Oh Mann... =)


 gibts doch nicht... dann mach langsam Max


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Februar 2014)

@ max
Fast heißt dann was? Noch 1 Jahr schmerzen? Is scho komisch. Biken darfste?

Übertreibs nicht


----------



## pascalrene (21. Februar 2014)

Gude Sepp,

Ich nehme 2 in den neuen Farben.
Größe M sollte passen bei 1,86.
Bitte beide kurzärmlig.

Pilot 220 Pascal René Neupar


----------



## raschaa (21. Februar 2014)

Da wird es sicherlich noch eine gesonderte mail mit bestellformular geben... einfach abwarten


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. Februar 2014)

pascalrene schrieb:


> Gude Sepp,
> 
> Ich nehme 2 in den neuen Farben.
> Größe M sollte passen bei 1,86.
> ...


Ja, bitte abwarten. Es gibt demnächst eine Mitgliederrundmail von Merchandisewart Frank 

Ps: bei 1,86 besser L ?!!


----------



## pascalrene (21. Februar 2014)

Ok,cool.

Bin gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. Februar 2014)

Wir sind zurück im Regionalforum - Helau!!


----------



## CYBO (21. Februar 2014)

Perfekt!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. Februar 2014)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @ max
> Fast heißt dann was? Noch 1 Jahr schmerzen? Is scho komisch. Biken darfste?
> 
> Übertreibs nicht


Keine Ahnung was genau das heisst. Aktuell gehe ich zweimal die Woche zur Physio und quäle mich so rum. Bike geht schon, irgendeinen Sport muss ich ja machen... =) Werde jetzt sicher nicht mit dem Biken aufhören, nachdem es 2 Jahre lang gut geklappt hat. Nächste Woche hab ich einen Termin mit Orthopäden, dann weiss ich vielleicht mehr. 

Sonntag 13 Uhr HZ, Burk will ne Runde fahren.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. Februar 2014)

Bin auch da! Schon so ab 12 Uhr. Cool!


----------



## CYBO (21. Februar 2014)

Was ist morgen ???


----------



## deimudder (22. Februar 2014)

Roland. Wir sind heut ab 12 am besagtem Ort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. Februar 2014)

Und ich morgen! Freu mich schon. Endlich mal wieder den DH Boliden ausführen


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. Februar 2014)

Paar bilder vom Schrauberabend am Freitag:

Erstmal Luftdruck checken 





Aufbauprojekt Vereinsbike Nicolai BMXTB für Jugendtraining und Co:





Cheers!





Ohne Grill geht natürlich nichts:





Fertig:


----------



## CYBO (23. Februar 2014)




----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Februar 2014)

is schick geworden


----------



## raschaa (23. Februar 2014)

goil


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. Februar 2014)

War geil heute Leute


----------



## Freerider2106 (23. Februar 2014)

War richtig geil! Danke dass das so gut geklappt hat. Bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Februar 2014)

jo, war richtig nett heute! bis auf meinen blöden rücken, das nervt einfach. jetzt bin ich schon wieder reif für die nächste runde physio... =(


----------



## f.topp (25. Februar 2014)

In Bärstadt baut der Turnverein Bärstadt und die Gravity Pilots einen Pumptrack!

Baubegin ist am Sa. 01.03. 10:00 Uhr

Wer Lust und Zeit hat ist jeder Zeit willkommen. Getränke und kl. Imbiss gibts auch! 
Würde mich freuen wenn viele kommen denn solche regionalen Projekte helfen unseren Sport vor Ort bekannt u. beliebt zu machen...


----------



## deimudder (25. Februar 2014)

Sorry. Aber da bin ich unpässlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. Februar 2014)

Bin da!


----------



## CYBO (25. Februar 2014)

Hey Frankie bin auch am Start! Werkzeug mitbringen? Was noch?


----------



## f.topp (26. Februar 2014)

Werkzeug is immer gut...kannst auch gerne dein Bike mitbringen...


----------



## CYBO (27. Februar 2014)

Ok! Wird erl. ;-)


----------



## dario88 (27. Februar 2014)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> jo, war richtig nett heute! bis auf meinen blöden rücken, das nervt einfach. jetzt bin ich schon wieder reif für die nächste runde physio... =(


ich war auch am sonntag da und hab dein problem bemerkt.. will mich bei deiner physiotherapie garnicht einmischen, aber da ich mehrere jahre kraftsport und so mache kenne ich mich zumindest ein bisschen aus. was machst du da für übungen? bzw. was für bewegungen darfst du machen?


----------



## jaws90 (27. Februar 2014)

nun, da es endlich wärmer wurde habe ich es mir erlaubt einen kleinen Step-up zu bauen...
schonmal im Vorraus: der funktioniert, wenn man mit mach-3-geschwindigkeit ankommt...

das Beste: die "landung" endet im Anfang des neuen Pumptracks..


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Februar 2014)

Wo ist dieser pumptrack?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (27. Februar 2014)

dario88 schrieb:


> ich war auch am sonntag da und hab dein problem bemerkt.. will mich bei deiner physiotherapie garnicht einmischen, aber da ich mehrere jahre kraftsport und so mache kenne ich mich zumindest ein bisschen aus. was machst du da für übungen? bzw. was für bewegungen darfst du machen?


bei der physio mache ich keine besonderen übungen, das ist hauptsächlich massage und stretching. übungen mache ich zu hause, mit theraband, hanteln und yoga. ich habe einen kleineren bandscheibenvorfall am LW5, verkürzte sehnen/bindegewebe entlang des linken schlüsselbeins (dank trümmerbruch) und ein rechtes hüftgelenk was immer noch rumspinnt nachdem es mal vor 3 jahren ausgekugelt war und einfach ordentlich stress im büro - der wird vom körper eben auch irgendwie verarbeitet. kurz: wenn ich mich nicht gut um meinen körper kümmere, bin ich ein wrack, hahaha =)  ich hab definitiv im letzten halben jahr zu wenig krafttraining gemacht und zu viel im sitzen gearbeitet. iss blöd, aber ich kann es nicht ändern.


----------



## raschaa (27. Februar 2014)

@trickn0l0gy kommste moie mit bouldern in ff/m, da kriegste dein krafttraining 
ansonsten kommen mir deine beschreibungen irgendwie bekannt vor... tausche hüfte durch schulter + 2 gerissene meniski^^... das regelmäßige yoga ist bisher die erfolgreichste "therapie".

@jaws90 du hast doch'n dubbn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (27. Februar 2014)

jo, ra - ruf mich morgen mal aufm handy an. am end komm ich sogar mit!


----------



## dario88 (28. Februar 2014)

okay ja das klingt schon sehr kompliziert. ich hatte nie irgendwas gehabt bis auf ne knochenhautentzünung an der wirbelsäule, aber das is was völlig anderes. leichtes krafttraining - vorallem rumpfstärkung beugt halt allem vor. fürs biken zudem sehr hilfreich. aber du bist wohl auf dem richtigen weg, hoffentlich noch alles gerade zu biegen ^^


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. Februar 2014)

Kenn ich!

Will gar nicht mehr an die Wirbelsäulenstauchung von damals denken


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. Februar 2014)

Hier Jungs - nachdem Skifahren nun flach fällt - wer geht wann wo biken? Ich hätte sehr Bock auf Shutteln am Feldberg oder in Heidelberg. Streckenzustand ist ok. Und ihr so?


----------



## raschaa (1. März 2014)

muss an Burks bike schrauben^^ und mein kleines kriegt auch noch ein update


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. März 2014)

Trikotbestellung läuft!!!!
Mitte März wird bestellt 

Die nächste gibt's dann erst wieder frühestens am Ende der Saison.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (2. März 2014)

kleines Update 









Kann noch keine nennenswerte aussagen zur Gabel machen ausser das die farbe mal echt geil ist und die bremsaufnahme ist PM7. Verarbeitung auf gewohntem X-F niveau und ich finde die old-school achse sau gut...

dazu gekommen ist auch eine KS Lev Integra Bürostuhl Sattelstütze...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. März 2014)

Extrem geil!! Gibts die nicht auch mit 180 mm?


----------



## raschaa (2. März 2014)

ist 180, zZt auf 160 getravelt


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. März 2014)

Titanfeder oder Luft?


----------



## raschaa (2. März 2014)

luft


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. März 2014)

sieht schon sehr sehr geil aus! geiler dorsch übrigens!


----------



## Nduro (2. März 2014)

Wow, sehr geil. Mit der silbernen Thomsenstütze hat es mir aber noch besser gefallen. 
Die Gabel ist aber auf jedenfall fett.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. März 2014)

So, auch von mir ein kleines update:

Thomson Lenker und Vorbau neu
Rock Shox Boxxer Worldcup neu
Sensus Griffe neu (schrill)
Oberrohrdecals ab 

16,1 kg mit DH Schlappen und Schläuchen.


----------



## prof.66 (3. März 2014)

Männers eine frage, an wenn geht das Antragsformular zum Beitritt  ?

An die adresse die rechts oben auf dem Formular steht ?


----------



## CYBO (3. März 2014)

Genau! 
Oder eingescannt per Mail an: [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prof.66 (3. März 2014)

Oh sehr gut, dann scan ich es direkt mal und verschicke es per Mail

Danke !


----------



## dario88 (3. März 2014)

mache ich dann auch am mittwoch auf der arbeit


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. März 2014)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Männers eine frage, an wenn geht das Antragsformular zum Beitritt  ?
> 
> An die adresse die rechts oben auf dem Formular steht ?



Bist du der Mario? Wenn ja ist was angekommen 
Du bekommst noch eineBestätigung die Tage. Und bei der Trikotbestellung kannst du noch mitmachen, wenn du magst


----------



## dario88 (3. März 2014)

passt das bei mir mit den trickots auch noch wenn ich das am mittwoch abschicke?


----------



## Rankin' (3. März 2014)

Jupp, sollte gehen.
Stichtag für Bestellung und Geldeingang ist der 15.03.2014.
Wenn du deine offizielle Begrüßungsmail bekommst gibts direkt auch noch alle Infos zur Trikotbestellung.


----------



## prof.66 (4. März 2014)

Jap genau der bin ich,


Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Bist du der Mario? Wenn ja ist was angekommen
> Du bekommst noch eineBestätigung die Tage. Und bei der Trikotbestellung kannst du noch mitmachen, wenn du magst



Ja genau der bin ich, habe gestern Abend auch schon ne mail bekommen, Danke !


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. März 2014)

Dieses Konstrukt nach dem herzsprung sieht komisch aus.


----------



## prof.66 (5. März 2014)

Ich habs bis jetzt auch nur aufem Video gesehen, aber wirklich toll finde ich es auch nicht was sie da hin gezimmert haben.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. März 2014)

Das sieht so unrundes, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann wie gewohnt da runter zu kommen. Aber egal, mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (5. März 2014)

also ich war auch schon in beerfelden, aber ich erkenne nicht eine strecke wieder?? in anderen videos weiß man immer direkt welche line gerade gefahren wird..

ok beim zweiten anschauen erkenne ich dann doch was ^^


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. März 2014)

Hier LEute, am Sonntag macht Willingen auf - kommt jemand mit?


----------



## dario88 (6. März 2014)

Beerfelden!!^^


----------



## Juzo (7. März 2014)

max, ich!
aber ich bräuchte eine mitfahr gelegenheit!...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. März 2014)

Bin am überlegen. Die Frage ist halt wie voll es sein wird.

also willingen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. März 2014)

Hi Stefano,

ich fahre ab Frankfurt, hab aber bereits einen Mitfahrer. Sorry. 

Mike - voll? - keine Ahnung. Ist mir wumpe. Ich fahr hin und werds dann sehen...

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. März 2014)

Anders verplant.
Werde aber demnächst vorbei schauen. Mim Enduro.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. März 2014)

Bevors zu spät ist:

Roland, alles gute zum Geburtstag!!! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Juzo (7. März 2014)

ok danke max!
werd mal schauen, ob noch ein auto in der firma frei ist!


----------



## FR-Oli (7. März 2014)

Wie jetzt... alles Gute Roland


----------



## Juzo (8. März 2014)

ok danke max!
werd mal schauen, ob noch ein auto in der firma frei ist!


----------



## CYBO (8. März 2014)

Danke!!


----------



## dario88 (9. März 2014)

hab das pech heute gepachtet in beerfelden. 2 x mal snakebite. aber selbst schuld wer mit nem alten nobby nic fährt


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. März 2014)

Allerschönstes Sommer-Geballer heute: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/13945

Inklusive Driften (auch mit dem Auto). Vollgasherz, was willst Du mehr?


----------



## FR-Oli (10. März 2014)




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. März 2014)

Die bösen montebiker. 
Hab heute mal nen Reifentest gemacht und bin zufrieden. Hier das Ergebnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (17. März 2014)

boah, da ist es so steil, dass sogar die bäume horizontal wachsen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. März 2014)

War nen Kraftakt


----------



## MartenKnoes (21. März 2014)

Hallöchen
War schon seehr sehr lange nicht mehr aktiv und wollte mal fragen wie ich ins interne forum gelange.
Liebe grüße marten


----------



## Juzo (21. März 2014)

marten? du gar net 
schreib mal den "raschaa" an!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. März 2014)

MartenKnoes schrieb:


> Hallöchen
> War schon seehr sehr lange nicht mehr aktiv und wollte mal fragen wie ich ins interne forum gelange.
> Liebe grüße marten



Ja, Email an raschaa


----------



## roflboy (5. April 2014)

Morgen wer in Wildbad?
ich fahr hin


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. April 2014)

Zackiges Video vom neuen Nicolai Ion 20:


----------



## deimudder (9. April 2014)

Obwohl grün, obwohl N und obwohl 650b gefällt es mir


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. April 2014)

Du kannst ja meins mal testen, wenn es im Mai kommt.

Gabel, Felgen und Dämpfer sind auch bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (9. April 2014)

http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331637151436/born-on-the-farm-nicolai-bikes


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. April 2014)

Ich kenn da wen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. April 2014)

Hammer!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. April 2014)

geil!!

auch geil: http://dirtmountainbike.com/news/2014-downhill-world-cup-pmb-practice-day-one.html hammer bilder vom laurence


----------



## deimudder (11. April 2014)

Brend-Dog mit Klickies...  Der meinst ernst. Auf Vids siehts aber verwegen aus mit den kleinen Enduros durch die Steinfelder


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. April 2014)

jo, die kommentare dazu waren ja auch entsprechend. ich denke der troy brosnan hat alles richtig gemacht, leichtes, tretfreudiges sworks enduro aber boxxer vorne dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (11. April 2014)

auch cool,

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/feat...p-Downhill-Day-1,25425/Steel-City-Media,14510

Fischbach auf nem enduro mit single crown unterwegs...


----------



## deimudder (11. April 2014)

hab den im Vid nicht erkannt...


----------



## raschaa (12. April 2014)

rotes trikot, war aber am end auch der fairclough aufm scott genius...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. April 2014)

DH bikes waren bis jetzt wohl doch schneller, als die enduros (wobei der gwin ja ne Mischung fuhr)
Fischi aber immerhin schneller als Atherton


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. April 2014)

Der mik hätte es auch verdient. Schade.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. April 2014)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Der mik hätte es auch verdient. Schade.



Hätt mir auch besser gefallen... Bin nicht so der Gwinn fan. Aber Speci scheint dieses Jahr ein starkes team zu haben


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. April 2014)

Sepp, der fischi hatte nen platten. Was hast du geschaut?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. April 2014)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Sepp, der fischi hatte nen platten. Was hast du geschaut?



Mein post war doch der Stand von der quali! Soll auch Leute geben die das gucken.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. April 2014)

Hatte nicht auf die zeit deines Posts gesehen. 
Mir ist das nur beim replay Ansehen aufgefallen. Ich guck da auch rein. Also bei der Quali.


----------



## CYBO (14. April 2014)

War schon fast etwas langweilig nachdem Sick Mick so eine kranke zeit vorgelegt hat 
Positiv empfand ich, das die Strecke anspruchsvoller gestaltet wurde und nicht jeder mit nem enduro da runter ist.
Aber Hauptsache: endlich WC !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CYBO (19. April 2014)

Wie war Wildbad Männer?


----------



## deimudder (19. April 2014)

Cool. Schnee. Geprellte Schulter und du kannst keine Reifen aufziehen... ;-)


----------



## raschaa (19. April 2014)

klingt wie ein erfolgreicher tag


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. April 2014)

Kommt einer morgen mit nach Winterberg? Will mal den neuen Lift und die neuen Strecken ausprobieren...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. April 2014)

Jungens, das war der Hammer heute! Winterberg hat mich als Fan zurück gewonnen. Der neue Lift ist der Knaller. Null Wartezeit, sauschnell oben - soviele Abfahrten in so kurzer Zeit hatte ich in Winterberg noch nie. Die neuen Strecken sind auch gut geworden. Alter DH wurde zweigeteilt: Oberer Teil ist die erste Hälfte vom neuen Freeride, der dann übergeht in eine ganze neue Strecke weiter rechts im Wald. Der neue DH ist nur im unteren Teil verwandt mit der alten Strecke, der Rest ist komplett neu und hat ein paar sehr geile Features. Dann gibt es eine neue Northshore Strecke und der Free Cross ist neu geshaped worden. Im oberen Teil hat der FreeCross ein paar 90°-Anlieger, total geiles Gefühl, wie eine Kugel im Flipper. Alles in allem ein verdammt gelungenes Paket - Hut ab an die Winterberg PArk-Crew, das ist richtig gut geworden!! Bin sicher bald wieder da.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. April 2014)

Wenn mein bike fertig ist, werd ich auch mal wieder nach wibe düsen, hab schon ein paar gute Videos gesehen.


----------



## Schneckenreiter (21. April 2014)

Das klingt aber sehr überzeugend! Danke für den Bericht


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. April 2014)

Man muss nur uffpasse, dass dem Park jetz nitt der Erfolg zum Verhängnis wird. Schneller Lift = mehr Leute auf den Strecken. Hatte mehrfach Szenen wo jmd langsames vor mir war und der Flow dann völlig weg war.


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (21. April 2014)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Man muss nur uffpasse, dass dem Park jetz nitt der Erfolg zum Verhängnis wird. Schneller Lift = mehr Leute auf den Strecken. Hatte mehrfach Szenen wo jmd langsames vor mir war und der Flow dann völlig weg war.


Guter bericht danke ! Bestätigt nur das was ich gehört hab .   Aber das jetzt mehr leute auf der strecke sind hab ich auch gehört weil eben mehr leute geliftet werden..  naja ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. April 2014)

Ein paar Foddos, dann kann man sich das besser vorstellen. Die haben überall am Berg massiv Terraforming betrieben... Sprich die ganze Bergkuppe wurde verändert, aber auch im mittleren Teil gibt es starke Änderungen. So führt der DH nun über eine steile Brücke und unten drunter durch schiesst man sich auf dem Freeride in einer 3er-Kombi aus riesigen Anliegern. Geiles Gefühl. Bremsen auf und durchballern. Aber gut den Lenker festhalten, es rappelt bereits jetzt schon mit Bodenwellen. 













Die Bikes muss man in eine Art Klapp-Klammer einhängen. Beim ersten Mal tricky, danach wirds einfach. Mehr nach oben als nach vorne drücken, sonst hakt es nicht ein. Der Lift ist sauschnell, ich hatte trotz viel Betrieb keine Wartezeit.


----------



## FR-Oli (23. April 2014)

super Infos. Danke Max


----------



## CYBO (23. April 2014)

Wir fahren morgen hin.

Vote  :


----------



## FR-Oli (23. April 2014)

schon längst geschehen Roland


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. April 2014)

Ich schau es mir immer wieder in Schleife an: 




EINFACH SO KRANK DIESE DIMENSION!!


----------



## FR-Oli (23. April 2014)

ist ne Hausnummer... das Gap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. April 2014)

Na das kann ja heiter werden:






Cairns und Regen...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. April 2014)

Ziemlich fiese Pamoe...

Der Fischbach sieht schon recht genervt aus auf seinem zweiten hotseat... Der aussi und der Engländer neben ihm reden nur mit sich selbst.
Ich hoffe es wird nicht wieder gwin.

Sam hill wär mal wieder geil!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. April 2014)

... Un bitte nicht gwin als einziger unter 4:00


----------



## Kami (26. April 2014)

Was ein Urwald! 
Und die Athertons sind zurück. Sehr gut.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. April 2014)

Yeah!

War interessant! Wobei ich so Strecken nicht so geil finde. Ein paar do-or-die Schlüsselstellen und der Rest sehr flach und Trethölle. Dann lieber besser verteilt das ganze...

Wo gehts eigentlich weiter?


----------



## MantaHai (28. April 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Yeah!
> 
> War interessant! Wobei ich so Strecken nicht so geil finde. Ein paar do-or-die Schlüsselstellen und der Rest sehr flach und Trethölle. Dann lieber besser verteilt das ganze...
> 
> Wo gehts eigentlich weiter?


Fort Schott


----------



## dario88 (28. April 2014)

atherton ist echt ne maschine..


----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. Mai 2014)

Aaalter, der Junge schrubbt was wech: Der ist erst 16!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. Mai 2014)

Der ist schon 40!!


Einfach nur genial... Macht richtig Laune


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. Mai 2014)

http://www.fr-online.de/rhein-main/...bike-strecken-in-hessen,1472796,27063282.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Mai 2014)

Techniktraining am kommenden Sonntag in Dirtville, Eltville


Wir treffen uns um 13:00 Uhr zum lockeren biken, fahren, springen und trainineren! 
Helm und Protektoren sind pflicht.

Es gibt keinen Trainer! Wir trainieren in der Gruppe, jeder nach seinem level. 

Ggf. wirdauch gegrillt


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Mai 2014)

Bei dem Wetter heute geht wirklich nur dirtville!

Gäste sind auch willkommen 

13:00 Uhr unter der Sulzbachbrücke in Eltville


----------



## wallbreaker (15. Mai 2014)

Ist am Wochenende jemand zufällig aus Mainz in irgendwelchen Bikeparks unterwegs?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. Mai 2014)

http://mpora.de/videos/AAdrwrajih49

Huiiii das ballert!

@wallbreaker: Ich bin morgen in Winterberg. Fahre aber von FFM aus und bin bereits komplett.


----------



## wallbreaker (16. Mai 2014)

Winterberg wäre geil, aber mit Seil ans Auto gehängt über die Bahn ist so semi...
Jemand anderes in die Richtung mit Platz unterwegs?


----------



## wallbreaker (16. Mai 2014)

Wer würde nach Winterberg mitkommen?
Ich würde mir eventuell einen Mietwagen holen und dann die Kosten dritteln, wer hat Bock?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. Mai 2014)

War sehr geil heute!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Mai 2014)

Mir war so als wolltest Du sowas doch nicht mehr machen 

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Nduro (18. Mai 2014)

Sehr geiles Foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Mai 2014)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Mir war so als wolltest Du sowas doch nicht mehr machen
> 
> Sieht gut aus


Das ist ja auch der Max Kraus. Ich war der Mann am Auslöser. So hoch rausgeschossen habe ich mich an dem Gerät auch nicht. Aber das Roadgap und die Hip habe ich mir dann doch nochmal gegönnt. Bilder folgen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Mai 2014)

Auch von gestern:


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Mai 2014)




----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Mai 2014)




----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Mai 2014)




----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (18. Mai 2014)

COOLE BILDER !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Mai 2014)

Sehr geil!! Wäre was für die Homepage / GP Foto des Monats.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Mai 2014)

Bin aber auch schon auf die Bilder der Pumptrack Eröffnung in Bärstadt heute gespannt!! Das war hammermäßig!!! 

Grandiose Arbeit wurde dort geleistet  hat echt Gaudi gemacht


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Mai 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Sehr geil!! Wäre was für die Homepage / GP Foto des Monats.


Klar, gerne. Such Dir eins aus.


----------



## FR-Oli (19. Mai 2014)

Jipp Max, hammer Fotos


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. Mai 2014)

Grossartig: http://dirtmountainbike.com/video-clips/47-seconds-of-hitting-the-deck.html


----------



## raschaa (23. Mai 2014)

... und wieder mal ein kleines "Suchbild" 





update time:


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. Mai 2014)

Sehr geiles Zeug!

Wiegt 40g mehr


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Mai 2014)

neuer Lenker?


----------



## raschaa (26. Mai 2014)

neee, neue waage, die zeigt immer ein halbes kilo weniger an


----------



## trickn0l0gy (27. Mai 2014)

Wuuuaaattt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (27. Mai 2014)

fakie king...


----------



## raschaa (27. Mai 2014)

Sepps neue Waffe...

TaDaaaa,









3,85kg sagt Dr. Kern...


----------



## chicco81 (27. Mai 2014)

Der Dämpfer gefällt mir 

Der Rest sieht auch sehr gut aus


----------



## deimudder (27. Mai 2014)

Boah. Bau uff und komm Samstag mit...


----------



## raschaa (27. Mai 2014)

sag das dem Seppl... der treibt sich zZt in Italien rum, bungbunga und so


----------



## smiley1302 (27. Mai 2014)

Sehr geile Farbe 

Die 380 sieht bestimmt fett auf dem Rahmen aus!
Freu mich schon auf den buildday mit Bier


----------



## raschaa (27. Mai 2014)

war das nicht bierday mit build?


----------



## smiley1302 (27. Mai 2014)




----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. Mai 2014)

Yeah Leute - da freu ich mich auch megamäßig drauf 

Es sind aber noch ein paar Teile im Zulauf. Bald gehts los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (29. Mai 2014)

Boah... konkret dem krasse trail


----------



## Larsen_TT (30. Mai 2014)

Geiles Teil das Ion


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. Juni 2014)

4:34 - WTF?!


----------



## Nduro (2. Juni 2014)

Ich steh auf gute Bmx Videos.
Und das gehört auf jeden Fall dazu.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Juni 2014)

*Frontflipping a big bike  
*






Was ich damals in Beerfelden unfreiwillig so halb hinbekommen bzw. verkackt habe, scheint tatsächlich zu gehen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Juni 2014)

Du hattest nur Pech mit der Länge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (12. Juni 2014)

Seeelten so gelacht


----------



## Rankin' (15. Juni 2014)

Da geht was!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. Juni 2014)

Mal eben etwas mit iMovie fürs iPhone rumgehampelt, macht Laune! Man kriegt vor allem schnell Resultate:






Schnell mal das Handy zücken, bissl was aufnehmen, 30 Minuten rumtippen - fertig ist der Film. Wenn ich denke wie krass aufwädnig sowas früher war....


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Juni 2014)

Geil gemacht, Max.


----------



## CYBO (18. Juni 2014)

Am Fr. wollen ein paar GP's nach Beerfelden.
Vllt. hat noch jemand Lust sich anzuschließen.

CU


----------



## CYBO (26. Juni 2014)

Planungen fürs WE?


----------



## raschaa (27. Juni 2014)

schrauben....


----------



## CYBO (27. Juni 2014)

Was und wo?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (27. Juni 2014)

Ich will evtl. am Samstag raus. Vllt. Enduro am Feldberg. Mal schauen... hängt auch vom Wetter ab. 

Grüße in die Runde


----------



## CYBO (28. Juni 2014)

Das ist mal was genaues




 GEIL!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (8. Juli 2014)

das ist mal ne Ansage 

http://www.freeride-magazine.com//reise/todestrail-oetschergraben/a23007.html


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Juli 2014)

Krass. 
Ich brauchs nich. Is mir zu langsam


----------



## Salzbaron (8. Juli 2014)

Ich würd mir auf jeden Fall 3 neue Schlüpper einpacken...


----------



## FR-Oli (8. Juli 2014)

Salzbaron schrieb:


> Ich würd mir auf jeden Fall 3 neue Schlüpper einpacken...


 Jipp, da haste mal Recht


----------



## MantaHai (12. Juli 2014)

Fährt morgen jemand nach Stromberg für 2-3 Stunden und kommt über oder aus Mainz?


----------



## deimudder (12. Juli 2014)

Fahre morgen hin. Über Mainz aber nitt. Bin ja aussem rheingau


----------



## raschaa (15. Juli 2014)

Mit Birk in BeFe zum Pufftreff gewesen...
Nach 1,5 jahren ohne biken immer noch den unverkennbaren style


----------



## FR-Oli (15. Juli 2014)

sehr geil. So müsst man auch mal fahren können


----------



## deimudder (15. Juli 2014)

Du weisst wo das Bild hingehört ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (15. Juli 2014)

iss nit mainz...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. Juli 2014)

*Zu schön zum Fahren?*

Wiedermal genial war's gestern beim Gravity Pilots Schrauberabend! Das hoch motivierte Schrauberteam hat sich wiedermal getroffen, um ein neues Downhillbike aufzubauen, welches in Einzelteilen vor uns lag. Sogleich wurde sich in die Arbeit gestürzt:




Aufgrund des Wetters konnte in und vor der Werkstatt geschraubt werden. Die obligatorische Pizzalieferung hat natürlich auch nicht gefehlt.







Ollis Hauptaugenmerk lag beim Einbau des tubelesskits der Laufräder. Kein Problem mit spezialtricks und vier Händen.




Geschraubt wurde im Doppelmodus.




Das ist übrigens der Gunnar!




Ein Simley 




Abschlussfotos müssen noch nachgereicht werden, die Kettenführung fehlt noch und die Bremsanlage wird noch getauscht. Und eine neue Waage wird bestellt, denn das was angezeigt wurde, konnte keiner glauben.

Aufgebaut wurde das neue Nicolai Ion 20, mit 650 B Laufradgröße. Flach, lang, schnell.
Hier hat sich Nicolai mal wieder selbst übertroffen. Das Gewicht wurde deutlich gesenkt, der Dämpfer endlich auf ein Einbaumaß von 240 mm verlängert, der Lebkwinkel auf 63/64 Grad abgeflacht und das Oberrohr ebenfalls länger gestaltet.





Zu schön zum Fahren sollte aber kein Rad sein... In Kürze kann es zeigen, was es kann. Dann mit Kettenführung und den passenden Schuhen 



Hier noch ein paar Geschmacksverstärker:


----------



## dario88 (26. Juli 2014)

geile nummer


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. Juli 2014)

Geiler Lack! Eine Gewichtsangabe bist Du uns dennoch schuldig... =)


----------



## FR-Oli (27. Juli 2014)

sieht scho schick aus der Bock


----------



## Sepprheingauner (31. Juli 2014)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Geiler Lack! Eine Gewichtsangabe bist Du uns dennoch schuldig... =)



Kettenführung fehlt noch 
Ersten Prognosen zufolge werden es wohl 15,0 kg werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EURO (31. Juli 2014)

JUGENDTRAINING findet am So. 03.08. um 11 h in Eltville statt.
Bitte kurz Bescheid geben wer kommt.
Infos und Anfahrt hier: http://www.gravitypilots.de/gravitypilots/dirtville _playground


----------



## mitchdreizwei (31. Juli 2014)

...


----------



## FR-Oli (31. Juli 2014)

mitchdreizwei schrieb:


> moin jungs, kann man mal mit euch zusammen den homespot "im wald!?" besuchen... gemeint is der von dem es einige bilder im ibc gibt...
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1618358?q=gravity pilots&in=search
> 
> grüße
> michael


 
theoretisch schon möglich aber zur Zeit geht da leider nix


----------



## mitchdreizwei (31. Juli 2014)

...


----------



## deimudder (31. Juli 2014)

Bitte Beiträge löschen und wenn PM


----------



## mitchdreizwei (31. Juli 2014)

wie wat? ich? ok.... kein problem aber schreibt mir auch mal jemand was per PN )


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. August 2014)

SICK SHIIIIT:


----------



## deimudder (4. August 2014)

Krass. Und schon haben unsere Ego's wieder einen Dämpfer ;-)


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. August 2014)

Wow!! Puls 180 vom zuschauen. Brutale Dimensionen


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. August 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Kettenführung fehlt noch
> Ersten Prognosen zufolge werden es wohl 15,0 kg werden.


Na, ob der Ragnar das verkraftet unterboten zu werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. August 2014)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Na, ob der Ragnar das verkraftet unterboten zu werden?



Ich glaube er verkraftet das schon gut... 
... und wird dann bald nachziehen und noch mal abspecken


----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. August 2014)

Ich freu mich schon auf den nächsten Winter:


----------



## raschaa (7. August 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Ich glaube er verkraftet das schon gut...
> ... und wird dann bald nachziehen und noch mal abspecken



Nix da, 15,8 sind ausreichend leicht für DH und das mit dem gaywicht ergab sich auch nur durch so oder so fällige "updates"... meine ersten kurbeln waren einfach zu lang, hab ich verkackt beim kauf, die SIXC waren halt unschlagbar günstig, die richtige länge und vor allem konnte ich mein Reset innenlager weiterfahren. die charger kartusche musste halt her weil sie mich technisch total gereizt hat... das sie 100g leichter ist als die MiCo war ein netter nebeneffekt... höchstens noch ein LRS um 1800g würde noch sinn ergeben, die deemax könnten halt ein ticken breiter sein und haben auch schon 4,5 jahre hinter sich, die hintere felge sah schon mal runder aus  vielleicht mache ich noch 2 titanschrauben irgendwo hin...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. August 2014)

Wenn das kein plan ist


----------



## _Kawa (7. August 2014)

Dann muss ich ja auch mal bissl abspecken sonst bekomm ich noch Konkurrenz


----------



## raschaa (10. August 2014)

Sepp, wär das nicht was für Hugo?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. August 2014)

Geil!! Das Video ist ja der Hammer. 
Mit Hugo mein Hobby Nr 1 zu teilen wär schon ganz weit vorne 
Allerdings würde er auf meinem Board doch etwas für ne ungünstige Gewichtsverteilung sorgen. Strand wäre eher so sein Ding glaub ich


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. August 2014)

Jemand morgen Mittag Bock auf paar Abfahrten mit dem downhiller in heimischen Gefilden? 
Wiesbaden?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. August 2014)

Vielleicht der Burk? Wir mussten unseren Trip ins Wallis kurzfristig wieder absagen - ich hänge krank im Bett und Ecki muss sich um seine Eltern kümmern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (16. August 2014)

komm doch Morgen beim Thomas mit...oder ist das nix für Dich ?


----------



## hallotv (16. August 2014)

Hier schüttet es gerade wieder. Insofern würde ich mich mal nicht auf morgen verlassen. Ich fahre ganz früh mal hin und checke die Lage. Evtl. machen wir dann etwas in der Art wie vorletzten Mittwoch, das wäre dann nur schlammig, aber nicht risky.... Vor/Um 10 ins Forum schauen lohnt sich allemal. Sonst wirst Du da alleine naß...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. August 2014)

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass das Wetter morgen passt.

Wir shutteln dann morgen mal in Wi 
Wird geil,schnell und derb 

@trickn0l0gy : guter tipp, danke. Burk ist auch dabei. Gute Besserung! Schade mit eurem trip, klang echt gut!! Wär ich auch mal am start!


----------



## hallotv (16. August 2014)

Oh, alle haben ein tolles Leben, nur ich nicht.Demnächst dann.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. August 2014)

Jungs, das war mal wieder richtig  geil heute. Schön gepflegtes rasen 

10 Abfahrten waren echt herrlich!

Und spaßig war's obendrein!

Beste Szene:
Beim Einladen der Bikes in den Bus, nach kurzem Stop wegen Platten von Burk.
Burk und Sepp laden ein Bike ein.
Lars: Ey, was macht ihr da?
Burk und Sepp: Stimmt, die Pedale klemmt.

Es wird weiter eingeladen.
Lars (nervöser): Ey, was soll das?
Burk und Sepp: Stimmt, mach mal's Vorderrad höher, es klemmt beim einladen.

Es wird weiter eingeladen.
Lars (der Panik nahe): Ey, wollt ihr heim oder was?
Burk und Sepp: Nee, wieso? Wir shutteln noch ne Runde!
Lars (lacht): Jungs, wir sind oben am Parkplatz!

Fettes Gegröle!!!  

Es war herrlich


----------



## filiale (17. August 2014)

Ach Ihr wart das mit dem grauen Benz Bus an der Fasanerie ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (17. August 2014)

Genau, sie haben dann auch unten versucht, die Bikes einzuladen...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. August 2014)

wuahahahaha


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. August 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Ach Ihr wart das mit dem grauen Benz Bus an der Fasanerie ?


Ja, das waren wir!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. August 2014)

hallotv schrieb:


> Genau, sie haben dann auch unten versucht, die Bikes einzuladen...


Unten ging's schnell. Wir hatten nur einen kurzen "Aussetzer" (oben)


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. August 2014)

Interessant: http://www.ride.ch/site/index.php/9223-messner-mountainbiken-hat-mit-alpinismus-nichts-zu-tun.html

Wobei man aufpassen muss - das Interview im Original ist nicht so ganz negativ wie es rübergebracht wird.


----------



## hallotv (21. August 2014)

Richtig. In der Bike Sport News steht es (wohl) ganz. Und Herr Messner äußert da ganz reflektierte Ansichten, wie ich finde.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. August 2014)

Der einzige Punkt, der mich stört ist, dass er zu glauben scheint, dass Bikebergsteigen, sprich ein Bike auch mal auf einen Gipfel hochzubuckeln, um danach runter zu fahren, inakzeptabel ist. Das teile ich nicht. Alpinimus heisst eben aus eigener Kraft auf den Gipfel und wieder runter zu kommen, egal ob klettern oder biken. Das ist er mir zu traditionell.


----------



## hallotv (21. August 2014)

Ich habe es nur quergelesen. Vielleicht teilt er ja meine Meinung, dass ich es nicht machen wollte, warum auch immer. Biken ist nicht sein Ding, das sagt er ja auch, dafür finde ich seine Meinung durchaus respektabel (Und respektvoll für "Andersdenkende").


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. August 2014)

Heute wieder DH in Wiesbaden


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. August 2014)

Die gopro Chestmounts wackeln ja doch sehr rum, im DH Einsatz.

Hab auch mal was gebastelt (die Idee ist ja nicht neu). Werde es beim nächsten mal damit versuchen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhae (29. August 2014)

wer hat denn Bock den Saisonabschluß in Pila mitzunehmen?
Abfahrt Donnerstag ca 1500 Uhr. Sonntag Rückfahrt  (4.09-7.09)
Einen Platz könnt ich direkt anbieten!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. August 2014)

Du wirst es nicht bereuen. Mein Neid ist mit dir. Muss nächstes Jahr auch mal wieder hin.


----------



## raschaa (25. September 2014)

Push... 

der VinnyT (Vincent Tupin) ist soeben in die Top5 meiner Lieblingsfahrer gerutscht


----------



## deimudder (25. September 2014)

Ja shice die Wand an! Die Jung is fix unterwegs...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. September 2014)

Zieht euch das mal rein (Anfang ggf etwas vorspulen):


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. September 2014)

Jo, macht Laune


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. September 2014)

AAAALTER FALTER:






Kelly McGarry detoniert in der Landung....


----------



## Larsen_TT (27. September 2014)

Ich glaube das letzte Bindeglied was mir noch fehlt um richtig zu rasen 
Die Downhill Socken bieten Dir alles was Du für maximalen Fußkomfort beim Biken brauchst:
Leistungsfähiges Material, welches isolierende Eigenschaften bietet und optimal die Feuchtigkeit abtransportiert
Luftdurchlässige Zonen für maximale Belüftung
Spezielle Stretcheinsätze für optimale Passform
Anatomisch geformt für perfekten Tragekomfort


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. September 2014)

Toll!

Dann zieh sie auch endlich da an, wo sie hingehören!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (28. September 2014)

LOL


----------



## Nduro (28. September 2014)

Das Ende ist ja fast noch besser als der Anfang.


----------



## CYBO (19. Oktober 2014)

T-Halo schrieb:


> *Fahrtechnik Basics – I für GP's*
> 
> *9. November 2014	   10.00 Uhr	   Treffpunkt: Wiesbaden (Parkplatz Fasanerie)*
> 
> ...


----------



## ploerre (21. Oktober 2014)

Hi, 
hab leider keine Rechte, den Link zu klicken.. kann ich in die Gruppe auch beitreten, wenn ich (noch) kein Mitglied bin? Wie heisst die Gruppe? 

Thx


----------



## Larsen_TT (21. Oktober 2014)

Nö


----------



## raschaa (21. Oktober 2014)

@ploerre um es vielleicht etwas weniger einsilbig auszudrücken; die Gruppe ist das interne Forum der GravityPilots e.V.. Ist halt nur für Vereinsmitglieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ploerre (21. Oktober 2014)

Alles klar, kein Ding. Um den Kontext herzuleiten: bin relativ neu in Wiesbaden und hab am Sonntag 3 von Euch an der ****** getroffen und bissl mit denen gequatscht (falls einer mitliest, ich war der mit dem SSP)


----------



## raschaa (21. Oktober 2014)

ei, dann.... trete doch einfach bei!


----------



## deimudder (22. Oktober 2014)

Eben. War einer von denen. Also beitreten


----------



## ploerre (22. Oktober 2014)

jo habt ja recht. läuft.


----------



## raschaa (6. November 2014)

Soooo, mal wieder bisserl was unterhaltsames. 2 durchgeknallte Kanadier (ü40) stellen Weltrekord in 24h DH auf... und zwar nicht irgendwo, sondern auf Psychosis am Mt.7 in B.C. (ältergediente werden wissen was diese Strecke bedeutet  ). Jedenfalls sehr geiler Bericht mit 2 geilen Vids dazu...

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/world-record-descent-on-mt-7-2014.html


----------



## deimudder (6. November 2014)




----------



## raschaa (8. November 2014)

LoL, ok hier was "altes"...
und da es eingebettet scheiße aussieht müsst ihr den link klicken...

```
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/13409/
```

wer location und fahrer ab ca. 4:00 erkennt bekommt nen keks


----------



## deimudder (8. November 2014)

Habe ja drüber gequatscht


----------



## FR-Oli (12. November 2014)

Geil Ragnar 
Da darf der Reifen aber auch nicht zu breit sein


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. November 2014)

Hmmjaaa naajaaa. TROTZDEM TRAG ICH DEN LYCRA KACK NICHT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (13. November 2014)

steht dir aber vielleicht


----------



## raschaa (13. November 2014)

70 sek. auf 20km.... da habe ich dann in Lycra die after-ride-sportzigarette gedreht bis die jungs in baggy ankommen


----------



## deimudder (13. November 2014)

Wo nimmst die mit??? Keine Taschen


----------



## raschaa (13. November 2014)

deimudder schrieb:


> Wo nimmst die mit??? Keine Taschen


SCHEI55E..... habe ich gar nicht bedacht


----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. November 2014)

WUUUAAAAH wie geil!


----------



## Larsen_TT (16. November 2014)

Jemand in DV?


----------



## Larsen_TT (25. November 2014)

Gibt es dieses Jahr eine Weihnachtsfeier


----------



## raschaa (25. November 2014)

JHV = xmas party
dürfte die tage bekanntgegeben werden...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. November 2014)

Vorraussichtlich am Freitag 12.12.14! Infos folgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larsen_TT (27. November 2014)

Heute pumpen wir unter der Brücke ab 18:00 Uhr Knaller


----------



## CYBO (21. Dezember 2014)

Morgen pumptacken in Dirtville 12 Uhr


----------



## CYBO (22. Dezember 2014)

Nächsten Montag kleine Bauaction in Dirtville am Pumptrack ab 12 Uhr!
Wer nix vor hat kann gerne dazu kommen.


----------



## Salzbaron (23. Dezember 2014)

Leider muss ich arbeiten


----------



## deimudder (23. Dezember 2014)

So gestern wurde nochmal ordentlich gepumpt!


----------



## FoxFreerider (16. Januar 2015)

Ist morgen jemand in Dirtville? Falls es nicht in strömen regnet werde ich ab 13 Uhr da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FoxFreerider (17. Januar 2015)

... morgen jemand in Dirtville?


----------



## deimudder (19. Januar 2015)

War geil heute. Schicke neue lines im Pumptrack


----------



## raschaa (9. Februar 2015)

Jackson ist ja soooo der hammer....


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. Februar 2015)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/2014-photo-of-the-year-starts-now-32-photos-selected.html Es ist mal wieder so weit!


----------



## CYBO (24. Februar 2015)

Treuchtlingen offen!!! Bin angemeldet


----------



## MantaHai (24. Februar 2015)

Ich melde mich später auch noch an.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. März 2015)

....hahahaha - das bisher beste, was ich zum Thema FAT BIKES gesehen habe:


----------



## FR-Oli (3. März 2015)

was ein Freak


----------



## dario88 (3. März 2015)

Finde es auch zu geil wie der da rum dotzt  über das Holz oder im Gebüsch


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. März 2015)

http://www.mbr.co.uk/news/bike_news...ew-suspension-bike-326173#JIvGepC4RlMxz8Bp.99


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (27. Mai 2015)

Ich push es mal, da wir wieder mal zur Auswahl zum FdT auf mtb-news stehen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1836643


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. Mai 2015)

Traumhaftes Geballer, mal ganz ohne nervige Mucke:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/vinny-t-raw-video-may-2015.html

...so muss das.


----------



## deimudder (28. Mai 2015)

Geilo!!!! Wobei der Drop is schon ziemlich suicide...

Endlich mal wieder richtiges MTB


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. Juni 2015)

...eigentlich hatte ich ja überlegt selbst einen Bericht zu verfassen. Wie schön, dass mir das jemand abgenommen hat:

http://enduro-mtb.com/event-glucksgefuhle-auf-den-trail-days-in-latsch/

GEIL WAR ES!


----------



## raschaa (2. Juni 2015)

OMG

Trailgeballere vom feinsten...

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Sid-Slotegraaf-9-point-8-squamish-video-2015.html


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. Juni 2015)

Inkl amtlichem Enddrop


----------



## raschaa (2. Juni 2015)

ziemlich amtlich für ein 160mm bike


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Juni 2015)

Der letzte Drop ist "sketchy as hell". Er kommt grad so in die Landung und echt superdicht beim Baum raus. Full face for the win....!


----------



## raschaa (16. Juni 2015)

Hartes Training....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. Juni 2015)

Letzten Sonntag am Feldberg:


----------



## deimudder (16. Juni 2015)

Gibt's mehr zu der Strecke? Das Bild ist leider nicht so aussagekräftig


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. Juni 2015)

deimudder schrieb:


> Gibt's mehr zu der Strecke? Das Bild ist leider nicht so aussagekräftig


Aufm Gesichtsbuch gibts ohne Ende Bilder. Am besten aber: Selber hinfahren, anschauen. 

Ich fand die Strecke ganz gut. Es sind einige Schlüsselstellen drin, wie zB ein schöner Drop mitten in ein fieses Steinfeld. Und oben ein nicht ganz einfacher Double. Allerdings ist die Strecke noch null eingefahren und wird sich sicher nach dem nächsten Regen erstmal stark setzen. Dann muss man nochmal shapen.


----------



## deimudder (16. Juni 2015)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Aufm Gesichtsbuch gibts ohne Ende Bilder. Am besten aber: Selber hinfahren, anschauen.
> 
> Ich fand die Strecke ganz gut. Es sind einige Schlüsselstellen drin, wie zB ein schöner Drop mitten in ein fieses Steinfeld. Und oben ein nicht ganz einfacher Double. Allerdings ist die Strecke noch null eingefahren und wird sich sicher nach dem nächsten Regen erstmal stark setzen. Dann muss man nochmal shapen.


Dieses Jahr wohl eh nur gugge... Grüße vom Tossy 3


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. Juni 2015)

deimudder schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr wohl eh nur gugge... Grüße vom Tossy 3


Ei sischer, desdewesche meinte ich ja angugge. Machste ma schön kommentierten Trackwalk mit Helmcamera. 
Gute Besserung weiterhin! 

Red Bull fängt nun auch an Artikel zu publizieren - wenn die alle so unterhaltsam werden, geil. Bike in Freiburg:
http://www.redbull.com/de/de/bike/s...rial Content.FBPAGE.Bike.No..&linkId=14934601


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. Juni 2015)

Wer heute Feldberg ballern will: Treffpunkt 14:00 unten Parkplatz am Ende der neuen DH. Wir shuttlen mit VW Bus. 1-2 Leute gehen wohl noch rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samsara (9. Juli 2015)

Fährt jemand am WE nach Winterberg? Und nimmt mich evtl. mit?
Greets
Gabi


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. Juli 2015)

Gestern Abend haben wir spontan den Feldberg-DH gemacht:





Geile Session war das!


----------



## raschaa (16. Juli 2015)

ab ins FdM damit!


----------



## deimudder (16. Februar 2016)

*Hallo zusammen,*

*für Sonntag den 06.03.2016 laden wir euch alle herzlich zum Gravity Pilots Vereinsfest ein.*

*Was steht an?
  Saison Eröffnung 2016*


*# Gemeinsames Fahren, Springen und Spaß haben. Also bringt eure Bikes mit !!!*


*# Pumptrack Race (für alle dieLust haben, wer kein eigenes Rad hat - no Problem, sind welche vor Ort)*


*#* *Lockeres Grillen, was trinken und quatschen (für Getränke, Würstchen und Baguettes ist gesorgt, wer will kann dafür was in eine Spendenbox werfen - bringt Kleingeld mit). *


*Wer auf ausgefallenes Grillgut steht, kann gerne auch was selbst mitbringen.*


*Außerdem sind Salate gerne gesehen (wer könnte was mitbringen? Bitte bei uns melden).*


*  !!!!! Los geht's um 12:00 Uhr, Treffpunkt Dirtville in Eltville !!!!!*



*WICHTIG: Bitte parkt NICHT am Gelände, dafür sind wir zu viele Leute!!! Ausladen vor Ort okay, dann bitte aber an der Schule (Eltville am Rhein, Wiesweg !) parken und am Sportplatz entlang rüber rollen/laufen.

Damit wir besser planen können würden wir uns über Eure Rückmeldung freuen. *

http://doodle.com/poll/ya7cv7wbsvahrxcm

* Wir hoffen auf zahlreiche Pilotinnen & Piloten.

Grüße, Euer Team Dirtville.*


----------



## mitchdreizwei (16. Februar 2016)

Nur für Mitglieder?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Februar 2016)

mitchdreizwei schrieb:


> Nur für Mitglieder?



Gutes Stichwort! Nein, jeder ist herzlich willkommen zum mitfahren, mitfeiern und mit Spaß haben!!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. März 2016)

War sehr geil heute!!! Danke an das Orga-Team rund um Michi - super vorbereitet, Strecke top, geile Stimmung und viel Gaudi!! Ich fands echt super 

Und Ich denke trotz miesem Wetter waren echt einige Leute da! Wieder ein guter Beweis, wie wichtig und genial dieses Gelände ist! Der Pumptrack ist meiner Meinung nach einer der geilsten in großem Umkreis!

Danke auch an Stefan und den tollen Support von Tricycles, sowie die Unterstützung von Luftzeit mit den Preisen! Cool!

Freu mich auf die Bilder


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. März 2016)

... und hier auch noch ein paar Impressionen vom Saison kick-off in Dirtville. Jeden Donnerstag 18:00 Uhr treffen wir uns übrigens in Dirtville am Pumptrack, wer Bock hat und mal reinschnuppern will...

















Bilder von WIKIFRee ^ und Patrick86:













Und nicht nur der Pumptrack war geil. Der Rest auch  :


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. März 2016)

Was ein geiles Bild.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. März 2016)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/crankworx-rotorua-downhill-presented-by-ixs-2016-video.html die Videozusammenfassung ist auch nicht schlecht. Finde nur, dass der Kommentar von Jill Kintner mal wieder zeigt, dass Frauen im Weltcup-Niveau oft überfordert sind und da einfach leistungstechnisch eine grosse Lücke zu den Männern klafft. "Yeah, I'm so glad it's over" - und keine von den 3 Podiumsdamen ist die grossen Dinger gesprungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (15. März 2016)

... und der komische RobJ-kommetator gehört aud der stelle erschossen, der hat jetzt genug genervt....
bei den Damen sind auch Anneke Beerten und Casey Brown auf Enduros gestartet


----------



## Morti (10. April 2016)

Hallo Jungs,
ich schwelge gerade in Erinnerungen......das ist immer noch eins meiner Lieblingsfotos ;-)
Foto ist vom 23.03.2008

Grüße
Andi


----------



## deimudder (10. April 2016)

Die grie Hos hab isch immernoch


----------



## raschaa (11. April 2016)

du fährst ja auch noch dasselbe bike, oder???


----------



## deimudder (11. April 2016)

Augen auf alter Mann


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. Juli 2016)




----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. Juli 2016)

Fotos vom letzten Freitag mit Burk am Flumserberg: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/81419


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. Juli 2016)

Und noch was aus Lenzerheide:





...hier gibt's den Rest:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/photos/38434


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Juli 2016)

Ich lass das dann mal hier:






...hoffe ihr hatte auch alle ein geiles Wochenende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (18. Juli 2016)

alder, deine gabel ist entweder zu weich eingestellt oder hat zu wenig midstroke support in der dämpfung.... bei der landung vom 2ten mal droppen sieht man deutlich wie die fast durchschlägt, die sollte da max. 60%-65% einfedern, so derbe ist die landung ja nicht 

vid ist aber nice


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Juli 2016)

Ja, irgendwie dachte ich auch, dass sie zu sehr durchrauscht.... mehr kompression? weil sag ist eh schon recht gering... wobei zugegeben die landung nach dem drop durchaus tief ist, aber du hast recht sie sollte nicht komplett einfedern


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Juli 2016)

Auf jeden Fall aber geile Bilder und Video!!


----------



## raschaa (18. Juli 2016)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Ja, irgendwie dachte ich auch, dass sie zu sehr durchrauscht.... mehr kompression? weil sag ist eh schon recht gering... wobei zugegeben die landung nach dem drop durchaus tief ist, aber du hast recht sie sollte nicht komplett einfedern



mehr low speed wenn der sag schon so bei 20-25% liegt...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. August 2016)

Mein Foto vom Max ist im FDT-Pool gelandet. Bitte voten, wer es mag: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2046706

Danke schön


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. Oktober 2016)

Die Bilder aus Zermatt sind endlich fertig. Wir waren im September in Zermatt auf dem Oberrothorn und sind dann über den Pfulwepass bis nach Täsch gefahren. Kombinierte Bike&Hike Tour. Insgesamt >3500 HM, davon ca. 1100 mit Seilbahn. Heftig anstrengend mit teilweise 2-stündigen Tragepassagen nach oben. Aber hat sich sehr gelohnt, das unglaubliche Panorama und die fantastischen, ewig langen Trails haben für alles entschädigt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist auch der volle Artikel zu den obigen Bildern online:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/10...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news


----------



## Sepp_Heister (28. Oktober 2016)

Mega!! Hammer Bilder und cooler Bericht...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. Februar 2017)

SO GEIL!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. Februar 2017)

Wie hält man sich im Winter fit, wenn die Trails tief verschneit sind?

GENAU! Man geht skifahren. Haben wir gerade mal wieder gemacht. Geil war's:


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. März 2017)

So, Auszeit wegen Hexenschuss war gestern dann mal vorbei:


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. März 2017)

Hallo Piloten,

ich wollte einfach nur kurz erzählen, dass Ecki und ich am vergangenen Wochenende für 2 Tage in Finale Ligure waren. Mein letztes Mal Finale war 9 Jahre her! Von Zürich aus ist das alles halb so wild und ich frage mich, warum ich nicht schon längst mal wieder da war. Denn die beiden Tage waren der absolute Knaller. Die schiere Vielfalt an Trails in Finale war immer die grosse Stärke dieser Region und es sind nicht weniger Trails geworden... Ich meine, es waren ja nur 2 Tage, aber das war eine emotionale Frischzellenkur. Junge, was ein Geballer! Little Champery, Cro-magnon, Kill Bill, Rollercoaster - das klingt mir noch in den Ohren, diese Musik aus Gefälle, Anliegern, Step Downs, verblockter Hölle von Ideallinie. Ich kann es nur jedem empfehlen, fahrt (wieder) hin! HAMMER!

Schönen Gruss, mit reichlich Stoke,

Max


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo Piloten,

anscheinend bin ich der Letzte, der hier noch postet? Also, dann wird das ein weiteres Lebenssignal gegen das Allgemeine Threadsterben...    Dafür werde ich das dann an mehreren Stellen posten...  

Ich war mit einem Kumpel am Wochenende in Locarno und habe die umliegenden Gipfel und Trails ausprobiert. Anbei ein paar Eindrücke von den Touren und vor allem: Für diejenigen, die sich auch mal dort umschauen wollen - GPX-Daten. Ich kann vor allem die gestrige Tour am Monte Tamaro wärmstens empfehlen, 1600 Hm feinstes Trailgeballer. Der ganz obere Teil ist nichts für Zartbesaitete, ausgesetzt, schmal, steil und technisch. Dafür mit atemberaubenden Panoramen und Adrenalingarantie. Danach geht es weiter ab der Baumgrenze mit traumhaften Trails, weniger steil als zu Anfang, dafür schön verwurzelt und viele natürliche Anlieger und Möglichkeiten für kleine Sprünge. Sobald man dann das Verbindungsstück Forstweg absolviert hat, fährt man durch weit offene Eichen- und Kastanienwälder, das erinnert von der Vegetation her an Finale Ligure. Nur mit Alpenpanorama. Hier wird es wieder steil und eng und man hat beeindruckende Ausblicke in Schluchten und auf kleine Wasserfälle. Der Boden wandelt sich von losem Waldboden mit sehr viel Laub hin zu uralten Pfaden, die teils recht viel Kurven und grössere Steine drin haben. Fühlt sich manchmal an, als hätten sie im Mittelalter dort schon an Flowtrails gedacht. Die Tour hat "nur" 23km Distanz, aber man sollte den Anspruch an Kondition und Kraft nicht unterschätzen. Das Niveau ist insgesamt weitgehend S3, mit vielleicht ein paar S4 Stellen. Die kann man aber ohne Weiteres kurz tragen, wenn man sich das nicht zutraut. Der erste Waldabschnitt (Nadelwald) ist vermutlich eher nur S2. 

Die Samstagtour an der Cimetta war weniger aufregend, aber auch sehr reizvoll. Aber man merkt einfach wieder: Da wo es mit dem Zugang zu den Trails zu einfach wird (wegen Lift und parallelem Touristikangebot), ist mehr los und der Reiz geringer. Echtes Abenteuer findet man nur abseits der ausgetretenen Pfade. Ehrlicherweise muss man sagen, dass wir auch am Monte Tamaro die Gondel genommen haben. Den Trail allerdings muss man sich trotzdem hart erarbeiten: Die Gondel geht nicht bis oben, weitere 400-500 Hm müssen getreten werden auf steilen, gerölligen Rampen. Und ganz oben am Gipfel entlang des Grates kann man oft pedalieren; doch wer einen Fahrfehler macht, kann dann auch recht tief fallen... 

Link zu den GPX-Dateien:
https://we.tl/mbeHvi3qCg


Bilder:   ALBUM


----------



## raschaa (19. Juni 2017)

ooooh, das sieht aber nach feinstem singletrail aus!
bitte weiter posten


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Juni 2017)

Stefano, Max, Anton, Max und diverse anderse andere haben gestern mal ne Runde in Lac Blanc gedreht. Ein paar bewegte Pixel sind trotz Antons klarem Wunsch nach "fi**t euch, mehr biken!" dann doch noch rumgekommen:


----------



## deimudder (26. Juni 2017)

Mir persönlich zuviele Wiederholungen in slowmo, aber ansonsten wieder topp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (16. Juli 2017)

Habe ich nicht richtig gekuckt oder waren tatsächlich nur 2 GPs bei der deutschen Meisterschaft am Start? 
Schade!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (27. Juni 2018)

Morti schrieb:


> Habe ich nicht richtig gekuckt oder waren tatsächlich nur 2 GPs bei der deutschen Meisterschaft am Start?
> Schade!


Heutzutage fahren sie doch alle nur noch Enduro Rennen....  

BTW, letzt Aktivität hier vor einem knappen Jahr (!). Wat is los?


----------



## raschaa (2. Juli 2018)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> BTW, letzt Aktivität hier vor einem knappen Jahr (!). Wat is los?


sind jetzt alle bei FB oder whazsapp gruppen oder was weiß ich... bin zu alt für den schei55


----------

